# ~The One Thread Grad Club~July



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

*~The One Thread Grad Club~*

This was started by Innacircle to continue to connect with others on "The One Thread" after they've got their BFP!

Due Dates

September 2014
Innacircle~?
Kateaton

October 2014
edubluv~16th

November 2014
Harmony96~25th
Badwolf092087~29th
delghtedbutterfly

December 2014
apeydef ~17th
nsmomtobe~17th
maof1~21st
NaturallyMo

January 2015
Kita4~2nd
LouisaG~7th

February 2015
Jenjy~12th
EdenAurora~14th
Alivewithyou~25th
Bren94~26th


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Check and make sure your dates are correct, and let me know if I missed you! I skimmed through the thread and added anyone whose posted but there are a lot of pages so I'm sure I missed people.

There were also some people we have not heard from in awhile @delightedbutterfly and @kateaton How are you all doing?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

ok I was going to make it colorful and pretty but since the changes on MDC i do not see how to do that!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey all! @apeydef thanks for making the new thread!

This move plus 26 weeks pregnant has really got me overwhelmed and worn out. Had a housewarming party planned and I cancelled it. Couple of ppl have asked about a baby shower and I'm like "no thanks!" Sounds like too much work! Do ppl have showers with their consecutive children? Seems weird to me but idk. Anyway, just sitting here not wanting to unpack or do anything.

Starting to get uncomfortable again! Heartburn, stretching skin, hard time sleeping. Not complain bc I'm happy to be pregnant but just tired! Glad I have the summer off from work.

Sorry to blah blah about myself. Interested in hearing how others are doing!

Oh, I guess technically now I'm due Oct 11th, my guess is I'll be late, but baby measurements and LMP are for Oct 11th.


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

apeydef said:


> ok I was going to make it colorful and pretty but since the changes on MDC i do not see how to do that!


You can go in and edit it @apeydef, and click on advanced for color and smiley faces! :wink:

I find it takes a lot of work to do it now but its worth it. 
Also you can not copy and paste it from month to month- it loses the code.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@apeydef, could we include genders? (Team Pink, Blue, Green) Also, I think you need to click the "Go Advanced" link next to "Post Quick Reply" to get the fancy colors and what not? Though it let me do the colors for the teams in the Quick Reply box. Hmmm.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been trying to figure out how to set a reminder alarm for my pills on my stupid iPhone, but alas, I have not. I know there is a way! But I remembered to take my prenatal and biotin today, so I'm okay on that front. Aside from that, I have had a major issue I've been trying to deal with. Depression. I've been able to admit it to myself and to DH's younger sister. But I don't how to approach this subject with him because the way he's been acting has been contributing to it. I'm researching therapists right now, figuring out who takes my insurance and all the other fun stuff. I haven't been to one in nearly 3 years, and that was to deal with Connor's passing. Then it was easy to explain. Now, not so much. I think I'm most afraid of reactions, even though people have no right to judge.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

edubluv said:


> Hey all! @apeydef thanks for making the new thread!
> 
> This move plus 26 weeks pregnant has really got me overwhelmed and worn out. Had a housewarming party planned and I cancelled it. Couple of ppl have asked about a baby shower and I'm like "no thanks!" Sounds like too much work! Do ppl have showers with their consecutive children? Seems weird to me but idk. Anyway, just sitting here not wanting to unpack or do anything.
> 
> ...


I dont know where I got the 16th from? my due date with my last was October 16th, but I had him October 14th.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

tinytina said:


> You can go in and edit it @apeydef, and click on advanced for color and smiley faces! :wink:
> 
> I find it takes a lot of work to do it now but its worth it.
> Also you can not copy and paste it from month to month- it loses the code.


yes I did that but it only allows me to do smileys, not color font. I was the thread leader on the one thread before you took over and all the changes to MDC have made everything so different!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> @apeydef, could we include genders? (Team Pink, Blue, Green) Also, I think you need to click the "Go Advanced" link next to "Post Quick Reply" to get the fancy colors and what not? Though it let me do the colors for the teams in the Quick Reply box. Hmmm.


yea i did that. I think my stuff is messed up lol.

I can do teams!!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

edubluv said:


> Hey all! @apeydef thanks for making the new thread!
> 
> This move plus 26 weeks pregnant has really got me overwhelmed and worn out. Had a housewarming party planned and I cancelled it. Couple of ppl have asked about a baby shower and I'm like "no thanks!" Sounds like too much work! Do ppl have showers with their consecutive children? Seems weird to me but idk. Anyway, just sitting here not wanting to unpack or do anything.
> 
> ...


I personally find it rude when people have another baby shower and expect gifts when they have already received them for another child. Unless its a big age gap or twins! Thats why I got all neutral "big items" so I didn't have to repurchase them when I had more children. When i had my second baby that was the opposite sex I still received clothes from people but I did not have a shower or expect it! So I agree with you on this. I guess though its none of my business what others do. I just usually do not attend if they have a second shower. Especially if their kids are very close in age. My cousin got pregnant before her first was one and convinced family she needed another shower. So you get two showers in less than two years?? sorry end rant. Her and I do not see eye to eye n much of life!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

apeydef said:


> I personally find it rude when people have another baby shower and expect gifts when they have already received them for another child. Unless its a big age gap or twins! Thats why I got all neutral "big items" so I didn't have to repurchase them when I had more children. When i had my second baby that was the opposite sex I still received clothes from people but I did not have a shower or expect it! So I agree with you on this. I guess though its none of my business what others do. I just usually do not attend if they have a second shower. Especially if their kids are very close in age. My cousin got pregnant before her first was one and convinced family she needed another shower. So you get two showers in less than two years?? sorry end rant. Her and I do not see eye to eye n much of life!


When it comes to multiple showers, yes I find them rude. Unfortunately in September, I will be falling into the "second baby shower" category. I *guess* it's different because it's been 5 years, and we have nothing gender neutral besides a few pieces of furniture. And everyone who was in our life then is gone, and this is an entirely different group of people throwing the shower. I'm not trying to justify it, I've just been working on accepting it since I cannot change it. And we're having it on my birthday to kill two birds with one stone. One rule is nothing for mom unless it's baby related, and that's my choice. I have what I need.

I do know a lot of people who have had multiple showers, and always want gender specific items. And then they have another child, and boom! More "free stuff" for them. It bugs me. If anyone tries to throw a shower with my next child, I'm hiding. I'm letting the grandma's to be have their fun now, but next time around, we can all sit around a fire pit and make smores.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> I dont know where I got the 16th from? my due date with my last was October 16th, but I had him October 14th.


You were right, I originally said Oct 16 bc that's closer to what I think. Drs think Oct 11th. It's all good either way!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> yea i did that. I think my stuff is messed up lol.
> 
> I can do teams!!


I'm team GREEN!!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to set a reminder alarm for my pills on my stupid iPhone, but alas, I have not. I know there is a way! But I remembered to take my prenatal and biotin today, so I'm okay on that front. Aside from that, I have had a major issue I've been trying to deal with. Depression. I've been able to admit it to myself and to DH's younger sister. But I don't how to approach this subject with him because the way he's been acting has been contributing to it. I'm researching therapists right now, figuring out who takes my insurance and all the other fun stuff. I haven't been to one in nearly 3 years, and that was to deal with Connor's passing. Then it was easy to explain. Now, not so much. I think I'm most afraid of reactions, even though people have no right to judge.


I'm sure there is an app for that! A pill taker reminder app!

There is no time limit on on grief and the depression that accompanies it. I'm sorry if ppl are giving you a hard time but just take care of you. Any good therapist will understand where you are at. If they don't find someone else.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> When it comes to multiple showers, yes I find them rude. Unfortunately in September, I will be falling into the "second baby shower" category. I *guess* it's different because it's been 5 years, and we have nothing gender neutral besides a few pieces of furniture. And everyone who was in our life then is gone, and this is an entirely different group of people throwing the shower. I'm not trying to justify it, I've just been working on accepting it since I cannot change it. And we're having it on my birthday to kill two birds with one stone. One rule is nothing for mom unless it's baby related, and that's my choice. I have what I need.
> 
> I do know a lot of people who have had multiple showers, and always want gender specific items. And then they have another child, and boom! More "free stuff" for them. It bugs me. If anyone tries to throw a shower with my next child, I'm hiding. I'm letting the grandma's to be have their fun now, but next time around, we can all sit around a fire pit and make smores.


I think in your case its totally different. Its been 5 years and not only that I can not imagine the hell you went through. You deserve to be spoiled!! honestly I think most people would have found it hard to keep the stuff or use it for a next child. I dont know how I would feel. Maybe it would make me sad, or maybe it makes you happy to get to use Connor's things on his baby sister?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> I personally find it rude when people have another baby shower and expect gifts when they have already received them for another child. Unless its a big age gap or twins! Thats why I got all neutral "big items" so I didn't have to repurchase them when I had more children. When i had my second baby that was the opposite sex I still received clothes from people but I did not have a shower or expect it! So I agree with you on this. I guess though its none of my business what others do. I just usually do not attend if they have a second shower. Especially if their kids are very close in age. My cousin got pregnant before her first was one and convinced family she needed another shower. So you get two showers in less than two years?? sorry end rant. Her and I do not see eye to eye n much of life!


Yea. I think I see it like you do. I know some with a big age gap. Then had a baby and a shower. Made sense.

I did go to a shower for my cousins second baby. Most ppl were older there and since she was having the opposite gender and this is her last I thought it was really nice. The older ladies loved buying her stuff and it was a really nice time!

I didn't know what I was having with my first and now about 2.5 yrs later I don't know what I'm having with #2 . So what's the point of a shower? Will just buy a car seat and call it good! Hopefully if it is a girl I can bargin with someone for hand me downs. I'm not much into buying the latest and greatest. And with a huge house payment now there is no money! I get overwhelmed by clutter anyway! I passed so much stuff on to others! I'm regretting some of the things I let go but oh well. We'll deal with out.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

apeydef said:


> I think in your case its totally different. Its been 5 years and not only that I can not imagine the hell you went through. You deserve to be spoiled!! honestly I think most people would have found it hard to keep the stuff or use it for a next child. I dont know how I would feel. Maybe it would make me sad, or maybe it makes you happy to get to use Connor's things on his baby sister?


It's a step I've been working on, and I came to a simple conclusion. Even if everything negative didn't happen, his stuff still would've been kept for his next sibling. They would be sharing, and passing on to the next. And while I was conflicted about this, he came to me in a dream again. Funny how he keeps doing that at my lowest moments. He just smiled at me and told me it would be okay, and that it was time. Each of these dreams I have feels too real!!! The fact I can talk about him, the dreams and be this far in growing from the experience is a good thing, though. I never saw myself being able to do any of this a few years ago.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

We bought a new car seat bc my old one had expired. My husband by pure luck found a Graco stroller, carseat, and base set for $45!!!!!! Also a sit and stand double stroller for $60!!! All brand new. My stroller was shot, its six years old and been through two kids. I used it a lot too. Now also my youngest and this baby will be so close in age I had to get a double stroller.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

My daughter and son are 4 years apart so I just wore him in a carrier a lot and she would ride in the stroller occasionally, but was not really even needed bc she was older when he came along. I know wearing the baby and chasing a two year old will be a different story, so I opted to get a double stroller this time lol


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> It's a step I've been working on, and I came to a simple conclusion. Even if everything negative didn't happen, his stuff still would've been kept for his next sibling. They would be sharing, and passing on to the next. And while I was conflicted about this, he came to me in a dream again. Funny how he keeps doing that at my lowest moments. He just smiled at me and told me it would be okay, and that it was time. Each of these dreams I have feels too real!!! The fact I can talk about him, the dreams and be this far in growing from the experience is a good thing, though. I never saw myself being able to do any of this a few years ago.


I think your 2nd shower is totally legit! Enjoy!

One thing I think would have been fun (would be fun?) is for daddy to have a shower instead of me! Or both together. I hate being in the spotlight in the shower type situation anyway. Maybe a shower/housewarming month after baby is born! lol


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> We bought a new car seat bc my old one had expired. My husband by pure luck found a Graco stroller, carseat, and base set for $45!!!!!! Also a sit and stand double stroller for $60!!! All brand new. My stroller was shot, its six years old and been through two kids. I used it a lot too. Now also my youngest and this baby will be so close in age I had to get a double stroller.


Booyah! I need to start looking for cheap! I want a sit and stand this time around. I carried my first exclusively and didn't use a stroller until about 2yrs old. Where does your thrify DH shop?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Ugh, new MDC is so hard for me to navigate. I can't figure out how to subscribe to this thread!


----------



## kateaton (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm still around- 31 weeks along today! We're having a boy (after 3 girls)! I'm due Sept. 11. I haven't been on mothering much lately due to all the bad changes around here. Glad to see you're all doing well!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@badwolf092087 that is just beautiful that you have these dreams! @edubluv im excited about my sit and stand! He got them at walmart. They just happened to be clearancing them out. I thought about maybe doing a diaper party. Its where you have a BBQ or something and have everyone bring diapers. I thought it might be fun. I was on craigslist today and there were a ton of sit and stands and baby stuff. I dont know about where you live but its worth a try to just keep checking! @kateaton glad you're doing good! Yeah for a boy! Thats great news!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

So first thing's first, depression: I talked to my OB and he wants me to start seeing their on site therapist, and he's going to write me a low dosage prescription based off what I've taken successfully in the past. He also told me that he knows I've been doing my research and that I'm a worrier and high strung, but depression during pregnancy can lead to severe PPD and he wants to avoid that occurring. That's goal one.

Second: The stupid genetics OB. Called their office. They won't see me till the 21st, and are still working on a game plan in case Madison is in "sleep mode" again. I told them morning appointments are better, but they had nothing until August and this stage needs to be done before then. I guess to accurately mark it off trimester wise? I don't know. The less I need to be in the actual hospital, the better.

Third: Physical therapy. Won't be starting until... August! These next few months are full of nothing but doctor's visits, and I honestly hate it. I'm suppose to be "on rest" but I have to be at all these different places on different days. What's the point of resting? Ugh.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> @badwolf092087 that is just beautiful that you have these dreams! @edubluv im excited about my sit and stand! He got them at walmart. They just happened to be clearancing them out. I thought about maybe doing a diaper party. Its where you have a BBQ or something and have everyone bring diapers. I thought it might be fun. I was on craigslist today and there were a ton of sit and stands and baby stuff. I dont know about where you live but its worth a try to just keep checking! @kateaton glad you're doing good! Yeah for a boy! Thats great news!


Im in Oregon. Yea, I've looked at CL and there are a ton. I will probably get one from there!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> So first thing's first, depression: I talked to my OB and he wants me to start seeing their on site therapist, and he's going to write me a low dosage prescription based off what I've taken successfully in the past. He also told me that he knows I've been doing my research and that I'm a worrier and high strung, but depression during pregnancy can lead to severe PPD and he wants to avoid that occurring. That's goal one.
> 
> Second: The stupid genetics OB. Called their office. They won't see me till the 21st, and are still working on a game plan in case Madison is in "sleep mode" again. I told them morning appointments are better, but they had nothing until August and this stage needs to be done before then. I guess to accurately mark it off trimester wise? I don't know. The less I need to be in the actual hospital, the better.
> 
> Third: Physical therapy. Won't be starting until... August! These next few months are full of nothing but doctor's visits, and I honestly hate it. I'm suppose to be "on rest" but I have to be at all these different places on different days. What's the point of resting? Ugh.


Glad you are on top of it! Geez, you are right, you have had a bunch of appts. I'm sorry! That's like a full time job scheduling and getting to them! Hope Madison wakes up for her appt! When is she most active? My babe is active what seems like 24/7 so I am worried I will have a non-sleeper again! Glad PT will be starting soon to heal that foot!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@edubluv Madison is most active from about 2:30am till 1pm-ish, and then after dinner till 9pm-ish. I've confirmed this all by what I'm calling the "kicks schedule" in my pregnancy journal. If it's all based off my meal intake, than I might need to hold off on lunch that day until the scan is done. I absolutely HATE the genetics "crew" at our hospital. The doctor kept referring to her as "the fetus" and "it." She is a baby! A 7in, 12oz baby girl with a strong heart. I don't care what moment of the pregnancy I'm in. They are the baby from moment one of conception. Ugh. I'm going off on a tangent.

I just noticed your due date is October 11th. That's my sister's wedding day!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@BadWolf Im so sorry you feel depressed. Its such an awful feeling!!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

As for multiple baby showers... My DS is 8 and will be 9 by the time this little one makes it's appearance. I had one with DS but I didn't plan it at all. Basically all it was was my mom, my dad's two sisters, and my dad's mom. My two sisters were there as well. No games or anything really. It was basically a last minute we are giving you some things for the baby and a small cake. Honestly I was fine with it. If I have one this time it more likely than not won't be much this time around either. I think it's more likely because I am not one who cares to say, "I'm having a baby! What can you give me?" SO and I already purchased a second hand car seat and stroller combo that had a 2nd base for the car seat. Both are in basically new condition. The set we got brand new would have cost us close to $300 and we got it for $75! 

AFM, I have my dr appt in the morning to get my thyroid ultrasound done. After that I am taking DS and SO's 2nd oldest to the YMCA to go swimming so I can do laps for exercise. 

Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Good to hear from you @maof1! it would be cool if you got a shower though since its been so long since you had a baby. Its fun to get spoiled sometimes!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Had our sono this morning, and it's a healthy little baby with all of his parts!  I have an anterior placenta this time, but it's way up by my fundus (so nowhere near my scar). We're go for a VBAC again! 

With my sonos for my other babies, they were asleep, but my current little guy was WIDE awake and moving ALL over the place today! It was so fun to watch. And I had been suspicious of a high anterior placenta since all of the movements I've been feeling have been soooo low, even as baby is getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah! Congratulations on a healthy baby boy!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Ladies! I'm just checking in to say hi. I'm glad you started a new thread - that other one was getting huge!

I haven't chimed in bc I'm never on MDC anymore. My entire DDC migrated to an invite-only private group on the The Bump website when all the freaky changes were taking place over here. We all like the privacy/functionality so much that we decided just to stay there. 

All is well for me, I'm 33-1/2 weeks and baby is head down. My only complaint is lack of sleep bc I keep waking up achy at the 4-hour mark. So take heed - get all the sleep you can while it's still possible to do so!

Best of luck to all of you! :thumb


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi innacircle! Yes at that stage in pregnancy my hips always hurt while sleeping!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Good to hear from you @innacircle. I tried using thebump.com but the site just wasn't functioning right for me, and I gave up. Hope it was just my laptop being silly! And good luck in these last few weeks!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I tried talking with my DH about the depression issues, but it resulted in another fight. I'm not ready for a third attempt. He's been texting me from work all day and I just told him it didn't matter anymore because he couldn't put his damn ego aside and listen. I thought I was suppose to be able to go to him with these issues without fear of judgement, and I guess not. 

I'm probably going to refrain from posting on MDC until I can get my head straight. Nothing is helping, and I need to keep this away from others.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

*My due date is December 25* :smile:


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

TMI: I think I may have a slight yeast infection. I hear they common with pregnancy but I've never had one before in my life yet I've been itching all day "down there". At first I thought maybe I needed to "air it" a bit and shave but I'm still slightly itchy. I'm going to go home and do a soak or something. No discharge or anything, just itchy.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

@badwolf092087 - I'm sorry you're going through all of this and Hubby isn't being supportive. I agree that maybe you guys need to take a breather and you vent to us ladies or some friends about how you're feeling. And let me say this: do not feel bad about feeling any type of way. You need to let it out.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

So. I am sure I am overanalyzing but does anyone have any early measurements of their yolk sac? The reason I ask is because I had two ultrasounds a week apart. The first one (5 weeks 3 days) the yolk sac was 3.17mm, the second one (6 weeks 3 days) the yolk sac was 4.73mm. I know that it is still within normal range but it concerns me that it grew that much and I don't know if that's normal or not. I also know that 1mm isn't really all that different when trying to measure on an ultrasound. Does anyone have any experience or guidance with this? My doctor didn't seem concerned so like I said I am probably freaking myself out more than anything.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@alivewithyou that's not such a big concern. Like you said, it's normal. You're good, and everything is developing in there in its own time frame and rate. :smile:
@NaturallyMo I meant taking a break from the board more than anything, change it up and see if it helps not being on here every day. And taking a "break" from hubby isn't really an option. It drives him nuts when I go silent. Anything beyond that results in him going and talk to our reverend. The last time he did that, it led to me having a one-on-one session with the rev, and unless I initiate these sessions, I'm not very appreciative. So I'm just keep "distant" with my thoughts depending on the thoughts. If that makes sense. As for your itchy, did you have a UTI recently? I know after I finished my meds for mine, I was completely dried out and itchy and not producing any discharge. When I went to my OB, he said the meds are meant to clean out all the yeast and let new production start and it takes a little bit of time. Relaxing baths (no bubbles allowed) helped, and staying cool. Congrats on the Christmas due date!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

NaturallyMo said:


> TMI: I think I may have a slight yeast infection. I hear they common with pregnancy but I've never had one before in my life yet I've been itching all day "down there". At first I thought maybe I needed to "air it" a bit and shave but I'm still slightly itchy. I'm going to go home and do a soak or something. No discharge or anything, just itchy.


Usually there's discharge but who
Knows when your pregnant! I had one with my lady pregnancy and had discharge but no itching. That was a first bc usually when I get them I'm itching like crazy! If airing and soaking g don't seem to help call your OB. They will check you out and give you a cream. You can use Over the counter creams while pregnant but since you've never had one before I'd get checked out first.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Still a little itchy but not too bad after applying plain yogurt to my inner lips (trying natural remedies first) and then icing at night. Since this started Friday, most sites are saying wait 3 days so if its still bothersome tomorrow, I'm putting a call to the doc to be seen Monday morning.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hope things are getting better NaturallyMo.
Badwolf, I know the feeling of getting depressed. It happens to me too. I am finally coming out of my latest depression. Thankfully it wasn't too long. 

AFM, y'all, I'm so nervous! I go in two weeks for my gender ultrasound! I really would like a girl to even out the numbers some. Also so I have a girl of my own. I am honestly leaning more towards thinking it is a boy though. I tend to lean that way due to how many boys we have already. SO has 3 boys and 1 girl. The girl is the youngest. I have a DS already. So long as the baby is healthy I will be happy though. 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

The doctor has advised me to do Monistat7. Since there is not discharge, they still think it could be a slight yeast infection and will treat it as such. The nurse was so tickled when I told her I never had one of these before and freaked out LOL 

I'm doing ok so far. Still itchy, except for when the cream kicks in. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

NaturallyMo said:


> *My due date is December 25* :smile:


YAY! Wonder if baby will skip Christmas and be a New Years Baby?!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I had some weird gelatinous discharge yesterday and now I'm wondering if I may have lost part (or all) of my mucous plug. I have been reading contradictory things online about whether or not this is something to be concerned about. Many sources say that it regenerates itself; others say that it's probably nothing, and if it is something, it there is nothing that can be done about it at this stage; others say a cerclage may be needed; still others say that this may be normal pregnancy discharge mixed with semen, which makes sense since we DTD Saturday night.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I always have thick mucus and stringy even. If you lost your plug wouldn't there be blood too? I wouldn't worry.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Monistat 7 =  Holy crap did that stuff burn when I applied it last night. It took about an hour for the burning to stop by once it did, I actually slept peacefully the entire night. I did read the reviews and posts from others that said that is pretty normal the first few days as the body gets used to it and it hits the infection but sheesh. Either way, the vulva cream and the internal cream seem to be working so I will just have to tough it out. Luckily, I'm not itching anymore. 

My mom told me she suffered from bad yeast infections when she was pregnant with my youngest brother and even had 'riod issues to go along with it. No wonder she quit after 3 kids LOL

I'm going to assume that since my doctor prescribed it is ok for pregnancy?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@NaturallyMo my OB told me that creams are not "harmful" but that most pregnant women just hate them because of existing discharge and it getting messy. And from what I've read online, most pregnant women are just resistant to them oppose to having actual issues.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I slept from 9pm last night till almost 8am this morning. 11 hours, ugh. Either I'm truly exhausted (even though I'm doing barely anything) or this is just another part of the depression. That's getting added to the list of things to tell the doc tomorrow. Please hope for rain so that way I actually have my husband with me, and don't need to take the stupid medical taxi thing. It's nice my insurance provides it, but they are jerks and impatient. 

I tried crotcheting last night, but failed. I use to be so good at this, but I couldn't even get a basic slip stitch started. So now the ball of yarn is just resting on my desk and probably going to collect dust until someone has patience to help me figure out where I went wrong.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

NaturallyMo said:


> Monistat 7 =  Holy crap did that stuff burn when I applied it last night. It took about an hour for the burning to stop by once it did, I actually slept peacefully the entire night. I did read the reviews and posts from others that said that is pretty normal the first few days as the body gets used to it and it hits the infection but sheesh. Either way, the vulva cream and the internal cream seem to be working so I will just have to tough it out. Luckily, I'm not itching anymore.
> 
> My mom told me she suffered from bad yeast infections when she was pregnant with my youngest brother and even had 'riod issues to go along with it. No wonder she quit after 3 kids LOL
> 
> I'm going to assume that since my doctor prescribed it is ok for pregnancy?


Yes, the cream is considered safe during pregnancy. Sorry it burned though.



badwolf092087 said:


> I slept from 9pm last night till almost 8am this morning. 11 hours, ugh. Either I'm truly exhausted (even though I'm doing barely anything) or this is just another part of the depression. That's getting added to the list of things to tell the doc tomorrow. Please hope for rain so that way I actually have my husband with me, and don't need to take the stupid medical taxi thing. It's nice my insurance provides it, but they are jerks and impatient.


Your body is going through a lot right now with both the pregnancy and your ankle injury. It is not surprising that you are feeling depressed to, with everything you have been through. I'm not sure why your husband was fighting with you about it but I hope things are better now.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

edubluv said:


> YAY! Wonder if baby will skip Christmas and be a New Years Baby?!


Josiah was due 12/27 and I was hoping for a Christmas Day baby (but not Christmas Eve since that's when my loss was), but he held out until New Year's Eve. Now I'm due 11/25 and hoping for a Thanksgiving baby.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

apeydef said:


> I always have thick mucus and stringy even. If you lost your plug wouldn't there be blood too? I wouldn't worry.


If there was any blood, I would already be at Emergency. I'm feeling a little bit crampy today. I have made an appointment to see my doctor this evening. He may be useless, but hopefully he can reassure me or refer me to someone more competent.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> Josiah was due 12/27 and I was hoping for a Christmas Day baby (but not Christmas Eve since that's when my loss was), but he held out until New Year's Eve. Now I'm due 11/25 and hoping for a Thanksgiving baby.


Yay thanksgiving baby! My son was due 11/11/11 but born 11/20/11, 3 days before thanksgiving!


----------



## HappyMama2013 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi mamas, Congrats to all of you on your pregnancies...hope everyone is doing well no matter what stage you're in! Look forward to "getting to know" you 

Just wanted to drop in and say hello/introduce myself. I'm stepping over here from the TTC One board. Thrilled to get my BFP #2 on Friday at 8DPO. Today I am 11DPO, so this is still very early for me, but I am too excited to just sit on my news in my lonesome :grin: My EDD is the end of March (about a week from my DS's 2nd birthday) so I am thrilled to have two littles close in age :love

What's the difference between this board and the DDC? I didn't join a MDC until after my DS was born so this is my first rodeo on here. I'm guessing this is kind of an in-between from the TTC to the DDC groups...but I'd like to know for sure. Thanks!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

NaturallyMo said:


> Monistat 7 =  Holy crap did that stuff burn when I applied it last night. It took about an hour for the burning to stop by once it did, I actually slept peacefully the entire night. I did read the reviews and posts from others that said that is pretty normal the first few days as the body gets used to it and it hits the infection but sheesh. Either way, the vulva cream and the internal cream seem to be working so I will just have to tough it out. Luckily, I'm not itching anymore.
> 
> My mom told me she suffered from bad yeast infections when she was pregnant with my youngest brother and even had 'riod issues to go along with it. No wonder she quit after 3 kids LOL
> 
> I'm going to assume that since my doctor prescribed it is ok for pregnancy?


I almost said they to you last night when you mentioned relief from the cream but I thought maybe I was the only one!! It burns for me too and makes me feel more itchy. But it works.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> If there was any blood, I would already be at Emergency. I'm feeling a little bit crampy today. I have made an appointment to see my doctor this evening. He may be useless, but hopefully he can reassure me or refer me to someone more competent.


If you are feeling Crampy it could be a bacterial infection. Nothing to
Worry about they will just give you a cream.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

HappyMama2013 said:


> Hi mamas, Congrats to all of you on your pregnancies...hope everyone is doing well no matter what stage you're in! Look forward to "getting to know" you
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say hello/introduce myself. I'm stepping over here from the TTC One board. Thrilled to get my BFP #2 on Friday at 8DPO. Today I am 11DPO, so this is still very early for me, but I am too excited to just sit on my news in my lonesome :grin: My EDD is the end of March (about a week from my DS's 2nd birthday) so I am thrilled to have two littles close in age :love
> 
> What's the difference between this board and the DDC? I didn't join a MDC until after my DS was born so this is my first rodeo on here. I'm guessing this is kind of an in-between from the TTC to the DDC groups...but I'd like to know for sure. Thanks!


Welcome!! Due date clubs are for discussions with others due in the same month. It's a forum with multiple threads and discussions going in. This is just a thread for all the people who were once on the TTC ONE thread to continue connecting after becoming pregnant. We all have different due dates. As you know you form relationships on The One thread so it's nice to keep connected!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

apeydef said:


> If you are feeling Crampy it could be a bacterial infection. Nothing to
> Worry about they will just give you a cream.


Thanks for saying that. I think I will ask him to do a swab to check for infection, along with looking to make sure that my cervix is still closed and checking the heartbeat (for reassurance).


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I used to get bacterial infections all the time. I would get Crampy every time.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

The doctor wasn't worried because there was no blood and my cervix is closed. He said there was a lot of mucous and took swabs to check for infection. He found the heartbeat with the doppler and I definitely felt the baby move while we were listening.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome, HappyMama2013! As others have said, this is just one thread with multiple due dates, whereas the DDCs have multiple threads of women due in the same month.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@nsmomtobe glad everything is ok and you got peace of mind


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm going into Day 3 of the Monistat and I'm dreading having to put some in tonight. OMG it burns like crazy and all I can do is squirm. Last night it lasted for an hour ( I did it when '24' started and it didn't stop until well after the show ended). Tonight will be Day 3. If the burning is still horribly bad, I'm calling the doc and requesting something different. I don't know if I can take 4 more days of my lady parts burning. I can say that I don't ache or itch once its all settled so I can make through the day and sleep very well at night. Then again, an hour of severe burning and itching versus 9 hours of pain, sleeplessness and itchiness? Hmmmmm....


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I go to the doctor for my "happy pills" and "session" as a friend is currently referring to them. I don't know if hubby is still being resistant, but he's been more supportive. He talked with our reverend. His other momma is helping me starting today, and she isn't the happiest with him but what can you do? But hubby seems like he's trying to change what he's doing to make things right, and I'm trying to not break down constantly even though my control over it not there. Other than that, I've been cuddled with my dogs and cats and camping out on the couch. If I do much else, I get yelled at so it's not worth it.

*Mo*- the cream is going to burn no matter what type it is because that area of skin is not use to it, plus the location and lack of normal exposure like arms and legs. It's like getting soap or body wash down there not meant to be there. But it's worth the pain to get better!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Got my pills, I'm being open minded, and am going to work at overcoming things. And I got a bonus ultrasound because the doc thought it would help after I laid there crying for a bit. She's upside down, sleeping, and showing off her lady parts. Typical resemblance of her dad already!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry I have sucked at posting you guys.. I have been feeling like utter crap so my motivation has been low. 
@nsmomtobe: glad to hear the baby is doing well and that you were able to feel it move. 
@NaturallyMo: sorry to hear about your yeast infection. i haven't had one in a long time but i hated how the creams felt.
@badwolf092087: Depression has to be so hard when pregnant. I've been feeling pretty down between all the stress of worrying about the baby, feeling like crap and being cooped up, and i'm sure a lot of hormones ha ha. i'm keeping an eye on it though because I definitely don't want it to get worse. I hope the medication helps you. Your baby is so dang cute. 

Here is my little sour patch kid (haha):









Heartbeat= 165 and measuring perfectly at 7 week 6 days.

I had terrible diarrhea again all day today and got pretty dehydrated so this makes me happy. At least it's not for nothing.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

NaturallyMo said:


> I'm going into Day 3 of the Monistat and I'm dreading having to put some in tonight. OMG it burns like crazy and all I can do is squirm. Last night it lasted for an hour ( I did it when '24' started and it didn't stop until well after the show ended). Tonight will be Day 3. If the burning is still horribly bad, I'm calling the doc and requesting something different. I don't know if I can take 4 more days of my lady parts burning. I can say that I don't ache or itch once its all settled so I can make through the day and sleep very well at night. Then again, an hour of severe burning and itching versus 9 hours of pain, sleeplessness and itchiness? Hmmmmm....


It should stop itching and burning soon. Usually the first couple days with the medicine is the worst.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Day 4 of the Monistat. So last night (Day 3) burned like the devil but I toughed it out. I'm dreading tonight but I want this thing cleared up NOW! I'm tempted to just quit and go back to sticking yogurt up there LOL Anyway, we'll see how things go. My little one is still fluttering away in my belly so I'm at peace with that. 

Would you believe I was in the middle of approving my staff's timesheets today and fell asleep for 15 minutes without realizing it? Seriously?! These babies are something else.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I always get the three day one and if you look on the back it has the mgs as the 7 day one. Maybe a thought if you ever get one again.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I was always told to get the 6-7 day stuff because it was gentler. I assumed it was less concentrated and that's why it needed to be used longer.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

That's probably true bc it's the same amount of total mgs just spread out over 7 days. I just hate being on the meds for 7 days.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Day 1 of antidepressants started. Two major side effects: nausea and tiredness. Already felt the nausea. It's like being 9 weeks pregnant again! Tiredness sort of, but this is sort of my nap time.

I've had 4 crying episodes today. Nothing provoked. Everyone who is around me daily is pretty much watching to see if the meds have an affect or not. Fx. 
@NaturallyMo keep using the cream! The yogurt thing does not ease the problem well. My mom was a home remedy lady when she was alive, and that was the one she said to never try. You've made it 4 days. 3 more and you'll be good!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yea I agree, I know people who are totally natural and even they say don't stick yogurt up there. However eating yogurt and probiotics will help keep them away.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Day 1 of antidepressants started. Two major side effects: nausea and tiredness. Already felt the nausea. It's like being 9 weeks pregnant again! Tiredness sort of, but this is sort of my nap time.
> 
> I've had 4 crying episodes today. Nothing provoked. Everyone who is around me daily is pretty much watching to see if the meds have an affect or not. Fx.
> @NaturallyMo keep using the cream! The yogurt thing does not ease the problem well. My mom was a home remedy lady when she was alive, and that was the one she said to never try. You've made it 4 days. 3 more and you'll be good!


I'm sorry  the meds take time though, they won't work after one day.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Indeed. Yogurt is great to eat, though I'm definitely boycotting Greek yogurt this pregnancy. The baby does not like it! Oh well.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@apeydef I know they won't. But I'm suppose to track my behaviors in my pregnancy journal now, even though it's embarrassing. I go back in a week to check for side effects.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Last night's dosage burned once again but I only lasted for 20 mins. Sigh. I'm going to tough it out for ONE MORE night and then I may have to call it quits. 

Despite sleeping well last night, I overslept this morning. DS was the one who actually woke me up and said it was time to get him dressed. Naturally I jumped out of bed like "Oh shoot!" so this morning was a scramble for me. Funny how that kind of stuff doesn't even shake kids. He climbed in bed with DH and started watching cartoons while I ran around the house like a mad woman. Needless to say, we were out of the door by 7 but I was an hour late for work:frown:

Honestly, I'm feeling spread thin and exhausted these days. I have crazy, drama filled staff members, my boss is out on maternity leave for two more weeks, my house is in shambles because I'm nesting and have family coming in town in two weeks, work demands are a bit much. My poor DH does what he can to help and I SO appreciate him for that but men don't worry about the stuff we women do. Sigh. I just need a few days away from work to get myself together. 

Sorry for the vent!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@NaturallyMo will your job let you take a few days off before family gets in so you can do some tidying up and get yourself together? Or does your boss still being on leave not make that possible? Just breathe and take it one day at a time. It's not easy since we're homemakers (right word for this?), moms, and in the job world these days. Do what you can when you can.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I spent two extra hours laying in my bed this morning because my pup Rose was laying on my belly feeling Madison move. It was the sweetest thing ever, but I had to pee! Haha. She's finally embracing the fact she won't be the baby anymore, I think.

Hubby is getting better!!! It took two major fights, me (almost) leaving to stay with his second mom, and noticing my personality changes for anything to click for him this week. I'd say that's really good progress for him. He's actually been talking about our daughter, calling her Maddy and talking to the belly again. There's still a ton to work on, primarily financially (I figured out he's been bad with the finances, ugh), so one day a time. 

I'm helping my friend handle her bad divorce and the stupid custody situation the court has ordered temporairly. The guy is psycho and because what he did to her occurred in the next city over, the family relations judge isn't taking it into consideration "yet." Ugh. It's a long, messy situation. My husband and I helped her move last night. Okay, I sat there and was mental support and gave advice on packing. And today I get to help pick out furniture and what not. Yay. I'll hopefully be back on later to check on you ladies!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

NaturallyMo said:


> Last night's dosage burned once again but I only lasted for 20 mins. Sigh. I'm going to tough it out for ONE MORE night and then I may have to call it quits.
> 
> Despite sleeping well last night, I overslept this morning. DS was the one who actually woke me up and said it was time to get him dressed. Naturally I jumped out of bed like "Oh shoot!" so this morning was a scramble for me. Funny how that kind of stuff doesn't even shake kids. He climbed in bed with DH and started watching cartoons while I ran around the house like a mad woman. Needless to say, we were out of the door by 7 but I was an hour late for work:frown:
> 
> ...


Good DS sticking to the schedule!!! Sorry about the rush. I hate the being late feeling. Annoying! Sounds like you needed sleep!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> I spent two extra hours laying in my bed this morning because my pup Rose was laying on my belly feeling Madison move. It was the sweetest thing ever, but I had to pee! Haha. She's finally embracing the fact she won't be the baby anymore, I think.
> 
> Hubby is getting better!!! It took two major fights, me (almost) leaving to stay with his second mom, and noticing my personality changes for anything to click for him this week. I'd say that's really good progress for him. He's actually been talking about our daughter, calling her Maddy and talking to the belly again. There's still a ton to work on, primarily financially (I figured out he's been bad with the finances, ugh), so one day a time.
> 
> I'm helping my friend handle her bad divorce and the stupid custody situation the court has ordered temporairly. The guy is psycho and because what he did to her occurred in the next city over, the family relations judge isn't taking it into consideration "yet." Ugh. It's a long, messy situation. My husband and I helped her move last night. Okay, I sat there and was mental support and gave advice on packing. And today I get to help pick out furniture and what not. Yay. I'll hopefully be back on later to check on you ladies!


So great DH is being nice and it sounds like he is getting excited about Madison!

Your a good friend help your friend out!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

AFM: sitting here waiting to take this glucose test. I can't help but feel like this is the dumbest test ever. Starve pregnant ppl for hours, eat a super gross sugar drink and see how your body handles it. I should have opted out. It's not til 8:30 and lasts 2.5 hrs according to the lady and I've been up since 5 starving! Yes, I'm complaining about this one. It seems unnatural and makes me doubt my current care situation yet again (yes I know this is routine with many care providers), I just think it's stupid.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

edubluv said:


> AFM: sitting here waiting to take this glucose test. I can't help but feel like this is the dumbest test ever. Starve pregnant ppl for hours, eat a super gross sugar drink and see how your body handles it. I should have opted out. It's not til 8:30 and lasts 2.5 hrs according to the lady and I've been up since 5 starving! Yes, I'm complaining about this one. It seems unnatural and makes me doubt my current care situation yet again (yes I know this is routine with many care providers), I just think it's stupid.


I have been contemplating whether I can get out of this one too. I know it is important to know whether you have GD, but this is just such an unnatural test. I cut out all processed crap from my diet a year ago and I am afraid that the drink is going to make me extra sick as a result. My family doctor said we could try other options (i.e., fasting and after a meal blood sugar), but since he is not my delivery doctor, he doesn't know whether the delivery doctor will accept that, so I really need to find and talk to my delivery doctor.

However, I just want to say that I was under the impression you can eat before the test, at least the first time. I would recommend something high in protein and fat but not carbs (i.e., eggs and cheese) before drinking the drink. I understand if you fail the first screen (which I believe I did last time) you do have to fast before taking the test again. So you must be taking the latter test?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> I have been contemplating whether I can get out of this one too. I know it is important to know whether you have GD, but this is just such an unnatural test. I cut out all processed crap from my diet a year ago and I am afraid that the drink is going to make me extra sick as a result. My family doctor said we could try other options (i.e., fasting and after a meal blood sugar), but since he is not my delivery doctor, he doesn't know whether the delivery doctor will accept that, so I really need to find and talk to my delivery doctor.
> 
> However, I just want to say that I was under the impression you can eat before the test, at least the first time. I would recommend something high in protein and fat but not carbs (i.e., eggs and cheese) before drinking the drink. I understand if you fail the first screen (which I believe I did last time) you do have to fast before taking the test again. So you must be taking the latter test?


Ok so it was toooo bad. I think I was just bitchy hungry! This was a different kind of test. This one you fast, draw blood, drink glucose, draw blood in one hour, draw blood in two hours. If you pass you are good to go. If you fail they send you to a dietician. They said they catch more ppl doing this 2 hr process. Whatever. I'll find out tomorrow. I'm just really reluctant for anything like this bc is I "have" GD then they might start threatening that baby is too big to birth or an induction. Anywho...


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I want to opt out of this test bc I don't want to pay for it lol and I've never had a problem before. I have a feeling my dr will pressure me though!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> I want to opt out of this test bc I don't want to pay for it lol and I've never had a problem before. I have a feeling my dr will pressure me though!


My understanding is it can change for each pregnancy. That said I totally get ya! I didn't have a prob last time either. But I was attempting homebirth and they were very hands off. This time I'm still w midwives but with the Providence hospital setting. Much more pushy and standard process. I'd have passed on it if my insurance didn't cover, so I hear ya on that!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

edubluv said:


> My understanding is it can change for each pregnancy. That said I totally get ya! I didn't have a prob last time either. But I was attempting homebirth and they were very hands off. This time I'm still w midwives but with the Providence hospital setting. Much more pushy and standard process. I'd have passed on it if my insurance didn't cover, so I hear ya on that!


Well I guess I'll talk to her about it and get a feel for how she is going to react. If she makes a huge deal I'll just do it, as this is a small battle in comparison to other things.


----------



## EdenAurora (Oct 5, 2002)

apeydef said:


> I want to opt out of this test bc I don't want to pay for it lol and I've never had a problem before. I have a feeling my dr will pressure me though!


Are you in the US? If so the Affordable Care Act covers the glucose test for pregnant women.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

EdenAurora said:


> Are you in the US? If so the Affordable Care Act covers the glucose test for pregnant women.


Yes is it considered preventative?


----------



## EdenAurora (Oct 5, 2002)

apeydef said:


> Yes is it considered preventative?


I'm not sure but it's specifically listed as covered:

http://obamacarefacts.com/obamacare-womens-health-services.php


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok it probably would be under preventative then. Thanks for the info!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for your concern and kind words today. I left work at lunchtime, picked up a sandwich, basically inhaled it and slept. I woke about 4 and asked my dad and brother to pick up DS from camp. My brother came over and babysat so I could sleep for another hour. My head was pounding so bad earlier but the sleep really really helped tremendously.

My dad cooked out on the grill tonight so we went over for that. I had two hots dogs and seasoned some brusselsprouts for my dad to grill for me (AMAZING!). Now I'm munching on some yogurt and trying to convince myself that I do not need to ask my husband to drive me to Wendy's for a spicy chicken sandwich at 10pm LOL

On a final note, did my 4th dosage of the Burnistat (aka Monistat). I didn't burn as bad, maybe 15 minutes, so I'm taking that as a good sign. Now I can work my class lesson plans for the fall before going to bed...if the I don't end up in the Wendy's drive thru LOL


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh man they sounds yummy! Ok last time you posted about a whopper and I had to go out and get one and now this!! Lol


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

NaturallyMo said:


> Thanks for your concern and kind words today. I left work at lunchtime, picked up a sandwich, basically inhaled it and slept. I woke about 4 and asked my dad and brother to pick up DS from camp. My brother came over and babysat so I could sleep for another hour. My head was pounding so bad earlier but the sleep really really helped tremendously.
> 
> My dad cooked out on the grill tonight so we went over for that. I had two hots dogs and seasoned some brusselsprouts for my dad to grill for me (AMAZING!). Now I'm munching on some yogurt and trying to convince myself that I do not need to ask my husband to drive me to Wendy's for a spicy chicken sandwich at 10pm LOL
> 
> On a final note, did my 4th dosage of the Burnistat (aka Monistat). I didn't burn as bad, maybe 15 minutes, so I'm taking that as a good sign. Now I can work my class lesson plans for the fall before going to bed...if the I don't end up in the Wendy's drive thru LOL


Girl!!! My SO is a manager of one of the Wendy's around here. I TOTALLY get the cravings for strange things from there! Luckily all I have to do is call him up and say, "Can you bring me this home," and I get it. I like getting the Asiago Ranch Club Sandwich with the spicy chicken instead of the grilled chicken. Or a frosty and fries so I can have my frosty fries. Yummy!

AFM, SOOOOOOO beyond nervous at the moment! 6 days and we find out the gender of the baby! I have a feeling it's a boy even though I would like a girl to even out the numbers as SO has 3 boys already and 1 girl. I'll be happy so long as baby is healthy though. Bah! Going back to sleep.. It's 4:24am right now for me. I keep going to bed at a normal time and wake up in the middle of the night... Not to pee but just because I wake up. It's really beginning to suck. Lol


----------



## perkier (May 31, 2014)

Hey ladies, I'm tentatively moving myself over here from the TTC one thread. I'm newly pregnant with my first (!!) due mid-March.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> Girl!!! My SO is a manager of one of the Wendy's around here. I TOTALLY get the cravings for strange things from there! Luckily all I have to do is call him up and say, "Can you bring me this home," and I get it. I like getting the Asiago Ranch Club Sandwich with the spicy chicken instead of the grilled chicken. Or a frosty and fries so I can have my frosty fries. Yummy!
> 
> AFM, SOOOOOOO beyond nervous at the moment! 6 days and we find out the gender of the baby! I have a feeling it's a boy even though I would like a girl to even out the numbers as SO has 3 boys already and 1 girl. I'll be happy so long as baby is healthy though. Bah! Going back to sleep.. It's 4:24am right now for me. I keep going to bed at a normal time and wake up in the middle of the night... Not to pee but just because I wake up. It's really beginning to suck. Lol


Boys are great but c'mon baby girl!!!!!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

perkier said:


> Hey ladies, I'm tentatively moving myself over here from the TTC one thread. I'm newly pregnant with my first (!!) due mid-March.


Welcome and congrats!!! Glad you are here!!!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome @perkier!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

perkier said:


> Hey ladies, I'm tentatively moving myself over here from the TTC one thread. I'm newly pregnant with my first (!!) due mid-March.


Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome @perkier


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

21 weeks today! I'm losing my mind because each day my bump just keeps stretching out more and more, but my belly button won't pop. I'm sure that sounds dumb, but first time around it had already done so by now and I'm totally uncomfortable there. 

I get my "re-do" of the anatomy scan on Monday. Definitely not looking forward to that. And if they call her "the fetus" at all, I'm flipping out. I'm trying to figure out if there's anything I can do personally to make sure she isn't "napping" and will move around like she does during early day ultrasounds. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> 21 weeks today! I'm losing my mind because each day my bump just keeps stretching out more and more, but my belly button won't pop. I'm sure that sounds dumb, but first time around it had already done so by now and I'm totally uncomfortable there.
> 
> I get my "re-do" of the anatomy scan on Monday. Definitely not looking forward to that. And if they call her "the fetus" at all, I'm flipping out. I'm trying to figure out if there's anything I can do personally to make sure she isn't "napping" and will move around like she does during early day ultrasounds. Any ideas anyone?


Funny about your belly button. Mine just got flat and stretched last time. No popping out.

As far as having her awake. Not sure. Mine seems to be moving 24/7. Maybe schedule appt for a time she's always active? The pushing with the wand thing at my u/s seemed to annoy my baby and it was moving like crazy. Good luck!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

*@edubluv* I'll take my belly button getting flat! I just need it to finish "pushing out" if that makes any sense? It's so sore!!!

And as for the ultrasound time, they have no flexibility at the hospital. This is the 2nd time for the 2nd trimester anatomy measurement scan, and it's putting all my other tests on delay. They have no morning openings because they need to do this in a specific time frame. They pushed the ultrasound wand on her several times last time, but she literally punched where they did that and rolled over. You could literally see her put her arms near her head. She's like her dad in every way. I'm beginning to think she only does this when I have the mandatory hospital scans, since she knows I hate the hospital.

I was contemplating drinking the 24 ounces of caffeine that I'm allowed a week literally before the appointment. But then I thought that might only affect me, and I'll need to pee like 30 times. A friend of mine said holding off on my afternoon meal would help since it seems Madison likes to sleep after that meal. Who knows?

*AFM today...* I got a Moses basket for $15 at a tag sale and I am very happy. I would've gotten more, but the woman wanted damn near retail for almost everything else. Made it pointless to buy used. Oh well. And I'm feeling A LOT better. And getting bigger. My foot is angry at me for pushing it too much, but I need to sooner rather then later.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

AFM: Passed my glucose test with flying colors!!! I thought for sure since I'm on the fatter side with a sweet tooth I would have had GD for sure but nope! I didn't have it last time either. Woohoo!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

edubluv said:


> AFM: Passed my glucose test with flying colors!!! I thought for sure since I'm on the fatter side with a sweet tooth I would have had GD for sure but nope! I didn't have it last time either. Woohoo!


Grats on passing your GSR!

That's what a lot of people think. I was worried about that too before I looked up the info on it. It's not a matter of the person's size. It's a matter of how well and how fast the body metabolizes the sugars and breaks them down. 
I thought I would be a greater risk because my dad was a type 1 diabetic but I've been fine so far with this pregnancy as well as with my son.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

18 weeks and counting. Geez time is flying by. Next Tuesday is my anatomy scan and hopefully we will find out the sex of the baby! Yay! I am DYING to know. 

Felt lots of movement this weekend. My yeast infection is gone. Y'all, that thing was terrible! I don't wish that on my worst enemy. I've never felt itching like that before ever. Nonetheless, I am upping my yogurt intake and having a cup of cranberry juice a day, just to be on the safe side. 

I'm feeling fine besides the achiness that comes with a stretching uterus and expanding body. DH is loving my body right now and I'm feeling more like :eyesroll. Other than that, things are moving right along. We're also in the midst of rearranging the house and moving DS into the bigger bedroom and changing his room into the nursery. When he saw that some of his stuff had moved, it wasn't a very happy camper.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> Grats on passing your GSR!
> 
> That's what a lot of people think. I was worried about that too before I looked up the info on it. It's not a matter of the person's size. It's a matter of how well and how fast the body metabolizes the sugars and breaks them down.
> I thought I would be a greater risk because my dad was a type 1 diabetic but I've been fine so far with this pregnancy as well as with my son.


Thanks Maof! I'm glad my thinking was wrong!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

NaturallyMo said:


> 18 weeks and counting. Geez time is flying by. Next Tuesday is my anatomy scan and hopefully we will find out the sex of the baby! Yay! I am DYING to know.
> 
> Felt lots of movement this weekend. My yeast infection is gone. Y'all, that thing was terrible! I don't wish that on my worst enemy. I've never felt itching like that before ever. Nonetheless, I am upping my yogurt intake and having a cup of cranberry juice a day, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> I'm feeling fine besides the achiness that comes with a stretching uterus and expanding body. DH is loving my body right now and I'm feeling more like :eyesroll. Other than that, things are moving right along. We're also in the midst of rearranging the house and moving DS into the bigger bedroom and changing his room into the nursery. When he saw that some of his stuff had moved, it wasn't a very happy camper.


Getting close to knowing baby's sex! So exciting! Glad your issue went away. Sounded shitty! My friend got the PUPP rash. Look it up if you don't know what it is, it looks pretty annoying! Hoping I don't get that!

I bet your son will be ok soon! Big changes can be hard! My DS is probably going to give me a hard time too!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ahhh!!! Tomorrow's the day! Tomorrow is the day we have my ultrasound to find out the sex of baby! So nervous!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> Ahhh!!! Tomorrow's the day! Tomorrow is the day we have my ultrasound to find out the sex of baby! So nervous!


Exciting! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

edubluv said:


> Exciting! Can't wait to hear!


We have a boy! This means me and LG (so's dd will be the only girls)! Hahaha! Robert Sage is measuring an average of 4 days ahead but his head is measuring an entire WEEK ahead!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> We have a boy! This means me and LG (so's dd will be the only girls)! Hahaha! Robert Sage is measuring an average of 4 days ahead but his head is measuring an entire WEEK ahead!


Congrats! I'm quote fond of my boy! In fact girls seem frightening! Lol. So that probably means I'll have a girl! Haha! Love the name! Enjoy sharing the news! He's growing strong!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats @maof1!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi all! I'm feeling ok. Yesterday I took a mental and physical health day aka called out. I needed a day to rest and that's exactly what I did. I slept in, dropped DS at camp and went back home to lie on the couch all day and nap. It was just what I needed. Other than that, everything is fine. Can't wait until next Tuesday when we find out the sex. I so hope this baby cooperates.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Congrats @maof1!
@NaturallyMo good luck next week!

AFM I'm in nesting mode. Plotting nursery layout, colors, furniture, and I slightly helped plan my shower since I was allowed to. They gotta compromise with me sometimes, and they did for once lol. One of my favorite ladies at church passed away on Sunday, and we have her funeral to go to today. She was an amazing woman, and I hope her presence is able to live on in the church. She did so much and organized many events for the church. When I'm able to, I might try my best to continue her good deeds.

Anyone (a whole 4 people) who know about my meds, said I'm doing so much better. It's good to hear I'm making progress.

Oh and I have POPPED! My stomach is so big it gets in the way of my galley kitchen. Oops. Stupid temp kitchen.

That's all for now. I'll tty all later!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey ladies! I've been on vacation. Haven't read through yet but just wanted to pop in and say...... it's a boy!!! The baby's measuring 12 days ahead. Another big baby for me! I'll try and catch up soon


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow. I don't think I've ever seen the boards this quiet... Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Congrats @maof1!
> 
> @NaturallyMo good luck next week!
> 
> ...


Nursery planning is fun! I wish I could get into the idea of painting cuz right now it sounds like a huge chore!

Sorry about the loss of your favorite church lady. Sounds like you have ideas of how to honor her by cont. her work!

That's great the meds are working if others notice. Do you notice a change?

I keep bumping my belly too and my button hurt if I hit it! My back has been tweaking too. Ugh!

@apeydef congrats on the BIG boy!
@maof1 it is quiet! I keep wanting to get involved in my DDC but I haven't yet and I'm running out of time. This group is comfy tho!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

edubluv said:


> Nursery planning is fun! I wish I could get into the idea of painting cuz right now it sounds like a huge chore!
> 
> Sorry about the loss of your favorite church lady. Sounds like you have ideas of how to honor her by cont. her work!
> 
> ...


The biggest change I can tell with the meds is that I can't cry, at all.  When I go back on the 20th for my lovely gestational diabetes test, I'll be bringing that up.

I can't actually paint yet. We will only be in this rental until February. And since the idea of buying a house has to now be put on hold for another year (getting really sick of this), I need to find a more permanent rental that will give me a 2 year lease and freedom to paint. If I paint here, I automatically lose our deposit. Ugh. But I have the colors picked for her nursery. A very light pink and light green, and we are getting these beautiful owl wall decals. Babies R Us is awesome because they have owl bedding in her nursery colors, which is pure coincidence and a bit of fate throwing itself at me.

My back hurt so badly this weekend, I thought I was having braxton hicks contractions. Thankfully, it was just awful back pain. And since I moved some of the shelving units in our kitchen, I fit a bit better.

Since hubby is off tomorrow and our friends have early work days Tuesday, we're having a bbq. And I get my scrapbook supplies finally! Wooooo


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

maof1 said:


> Wow. I don't think I've ever seen the boards this quiet... Hope everyone had a good weekend.


Hope you had a good weekend, as well! And yes, very quiet. I'm blaming summer.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

The place we're in now isn't going to end up working out for us, and I'd been feeling sad and bummed about it since I felt like we were "stuck" here for the long term. We moved here intending to have some chickens, maybe a goat, in the yard. Our landlord (DH's boss) also owns the adjacent two-acre lot that has its own septic system, so we were intending to have DH's parents move their trailer down here and live on that lot. Well, turns out that this house is part of an HOA (even being out in the county), and they don't allow chickens or goats. (But horses are okay. Go figure.) It would take a vote to change the laws, and 50% of the homeowners would have to vote (which would be over 200 people), and then 50% of THOSE would have to vote yes. On a good year, they have maybe 40-50 votes. :/ And if someone is going to bring a trailer into the neighborhood, it can't be more than four years old. DH's parents' trailer is way older than that, but has new siding and a new roof and looks WAY WAY nicer than even 2-3 trailers that are within walking distance right on our street. He took pictures of it before a board meeting to see if an exception could be made, but he got denied. So his parents have to find alternate arrangements if they're going to come down, which they were in the process of doing, and will possibly move as early as January. 



Meanwhile, DH's job has changed a couple of times, and he's now a truck driver (still same company) and will be getting his CDL and taking a small handful of overnight trips a month. He was stressed about this at first but is now excited about it since it will be a significantly lower-stress job than either of the two he had before at that place (the stress was through no fault of his own, but why those positions didn't work out is another story). Anyway. So we had a few more questions about the new job and also were talking just between me and DH about possibly looking for somewhere else to live (but were sad about that b/c our lease-purchase agreement included a hefty deposit that would be forfeited if we get out of it), and trying to stay here until a few months after the baby came (since the new place that we find would likely have its own deposit and whatnot), so we invited the boss over yesterday afternoon to ask our questions in person. He's a little scary to try to talk to via text, lol. We talk about the job for a bit and then he starts to mention a different house (before DH or I say anything) and interrupts himself and said, "I'm assuming you all want to stay here?" There was the opening we needed and DH and I spoke a bit about how this current place wouldn't work for us long-term. Then the boss tells us about a place just up the road, OUT of the HOA area, that he put an offer and some earnest money on. He was going to help his daughter and his son-in-law and their kids get into it, but they separated just a few days ago (that's another long story), so they won't be in there. It's another acre lot, same as we're on now, with a doublewide trailer, a brand-new aerobic septic system, a "shop" (I haven't seen inside it but it looks like a detached garage from the outside), a little playground, and a fully fenced yard. Downsides are that the shower in the master bath has a crack in the bottom and the dishwasher doesn't work. We're going to go tomorrow night to look at the inside to see if it will work for us, but just from what's been said so far, it's almost a sure thing that we'll be moving. Please pray for a smooth transition. If we do this, we'll probably move at the end of September.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Also, I was out of town the last half of last week. My sister has been wanting to see me (and for me to see my niece, her youngest child and only girl) for quite some time, but I've been avoiding going to mom's house when she's there because with her three kids and mine (and our other sister and her boy) it's just too chaotic, and although I try so very hard not to judge, it's hard to watch how my sister chooses to parent (or rather, to "not" parent). My oldest nephew is fine, but her other boy... I'm afraid for how he's going to end up.  And I can't say anything at all of course b/c of family drama and whatnot. 

But despite all that, I went up for a couple of days last week. Mom took the opportunity to assemble all the grandkids for photos at a nearby studio. The pictures came out cute except my niece would NOT smile, little stinker, lol. She would pose and be moved fine, just would be all somber. Everyone else did great, though.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

19 weeks and the big u/s anatomy scan is tomorrow. Of course I've been on edge all day and then finally this evening I caught a serious attitude with just about everyone. I think it started when the lady at the nail shop knicked me and my toe has been achy all evening. 

Anyway, I'm up late trying to get my syllabus for the other class I'm teaching done. my goal is have it done by Wednesday but I may have a late meeting tomorrow after my u/s which means I won't get home until late. Sigh, life of a working mom.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Good luck today @NaturallyMo !


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

NaturallyMo said:


> 19 weeks and the big u/s anatomy scan is tomorrow. Of course I've been on edge all day and then finally this evening I caught a serious attitude with just about everyone. I think it started when the lady at the nail shop knicked me and my toe has been achy all evening.
> 
> Anyway, I'm up late trying to get my syllabus for the other class I'm teaching done. my goal is have it done by Wednesday but I may have a late meeting tomorrow after my u/s which means I won't get home until late. Sigh, life of a working mom.


I hear ya on the working mom part. I'm a high school teacher! Summer time right now but I've been planning lessons for fall!

Enjoy the scan and finding out what your having! How exciting!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> Also, I was out of town the last half of last week. My sister has been wanting to see me (and for me to see my niece, her youngest child and only girl) for quite some time, but I've been avoiding going to mom's house when she's there because with her three kids and mine (and our other sister and her boy) it's just too chaotic, and although I try so very hard not to judge, it's hard to watch how my sister chooses to parent (or rather, to "not" parent). My oldest nephew is fine, but her other boy... I'm afraid for how he's going to end up.  And I can't say anything at all of course b/c of family drama and whatnot.
> 
> But despite all that, I went up for a couple of days last week. Mom took the opportunity to assemble all the grandkids for photos at a nearby studio. The pictures came out cute except my niece would NOT smile, little stinker, lol. She would pose and be moved fine, just would be all somber. Everyone else did great, though.


It's hard to witness parenting choices you don't agree with. Trust me, I've got some really good examples of bad. But you are right, you can't go there.

Yay on the mostly cute photos! Good memories!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> The place we're in now isn't going to end up working out for us, and I'd been feeling sad and bummed about it since I felt like we were "stuck" here for the long term. We moved here intending to have some chickens, maybe a goat, in the yard. Our landlord (DH's boss) also owns the adjacent two-acre lot that has its own septic system, so we were intending to have DH's parents move their trailer down here and live on that lot. Well, turns out that this house is part of an HOA (even being out in the county), and they don't allow chickens or goats. (But horses are okay. Go figure.) It would take a vote to change the laws, and 50% of the homeowners would have to vote (which would be over 200 people), and then 50% of THOSE would have to vote yes. On a good year, they have maybe 40-50 votes. :/ And if someone is going to bring a trailer into the neighborhood, it can't be more than four years old. DH's parents' trailer is way older than that, but has new siding and a new roof and looks WAY WAY nicer than even 2-3 trailers that are within walking distance right on our street. He took pictures of it before a board meeting to see if an exception could be made, but he got denied. So his parents have to find alternate arrangements if they're going to come down, which they were in the process of doing, and will possibly move as early as January.
> 
> Meanwhile, DH's job has changed a couple of times, and he's now a truck driver (still same company) and will be getting his CDL and taking a small handful of overnight trips a month. He was stressed about this at first but is now excited about it since it will be a significantly lower-stress job than either of the two he had before at that place (the stress was through no fault of his own, but why those positions didn't work out is another story). Anyway. So we had a few more questions about the new job and also were talking just between me and DH about possibly looking for somewhere else to live (but were sad about that b/c our lease-purchase agreement included a hefty deposit that would be forfeited if we get out of it), and trying to stay here until a few months after the baby came (since the new place that we find would likely have its own deposit and whatnot), so we invited the boss over yesterday afternoon to ask our questions in person. He's a little scary to try to talk to via text, lol. We talk about the job for a bit and then he starts to mention a different house (before DH or I say anything) and interrupts himself and said, "I'm assuming you all want to stay here?" There was the opening we needed and DH and I spoke a bit about how this current place wouldn't work for us long-term. Then the boss tells us about a place just up the road, OUT of the HOA area, that he put an offer and some earnest money on. He was going to help his daughter and his son-in-law and their kids get into it, but they separated just a few days ago (that's another long story), so they won't be in there. It's another acre lot, same as we're on now, with a doublewide trailer, a brand-new aerobic septic system, a "shop" (I haven't seen inside it but it looks like a detached garage from the outside), a little playground, and a fully fenced yard. Downsides are that the shower in the master bath has a crack in the bottom and the dishwasher doesn't work. We're going to go tomorrow night to look at the inside to see if it will work for us, but just from what's been said so far, it's almost a sure thing that we'll be moving. Please pray for a smooth transition. If we do this, we'll probably move at the end of September.


Moving is tough. Especially while pregnant. And especially if you don't particularly want to. We just moved. Hopefully it will all be for the better.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Mo? Everything okay?


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I had my anatomy scan today. I'm probably going to have to go back because the baby was not in a good position for a lot of the shots, but what they did see looked good. Measuring 20 weeks 1 day. The tech was not allowed to say, but DH and I got a clear view of boy parts and my doctor confirmed that tonight. It's a boy! The results of my maternal screening also revealed that my chances of having a child with chromosomal anomalies is low.

I asked for a referral to another doctor and he seemed confused again as to why I would want to leave him before 30 weeks, but he put the request through so I might be meeting my delivery doctor at my 24 week appointment.

I hope NaturallyMo had a good scan too!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> I had my anatomy scan today. I'm probably going to have to go back because the baby was not in a good position for a lot of the shots, but what they did see looked good. Measuring 20 weeks 1 day. The tech was not allowed to say, but DH and I got a clear view of boy parts and my doctor confirmed that tonight. It's a boy! The results of my maternal screening also revealed that my chances of having a child with chromosomal anomalies is low.
> 
> I asked for a referral to another doctor and he seemed confused again as to why I would want to leave him before 30 weeks, but he put the request through so I might be meeting my delivery doctor at my 24 week appointment.
> 
> I hope NaturallyMo had a good scan too!


Yeah we are both having boys and due on the same day. Except my baby was measuring 12 days ahead. Although my other two were big so that's probably why.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

My belly button is so close to finally popping out, and no one around here can understand my excitement for this!! After I had Connor, I had to have my gallbladder removed 8 months later. Should have been sooner, but my local hospital didn't figure it out until it was almost too late. Anyway, the surgery was laproscopicly done and most of that is done around the belly button. So as it stretches during pregnancy, there's so much pain there because of scar tissue. Once the final "pop" happens, that pain is suppose to relieve so much and I am overly anxious.

Today I gave both of my dogs a bath. Rose is easy, Blaze not so much. Took them for a walk two hours later, and BAM! They BOTH rolled in the dirt. They never do that. I guess they were taking advantage of the mama who finally has permission to take them on walks solo again. Silly goofs.

My neighbor saw me, and scolded me. Told me to hire a dog walker. Blaze is a rescue who we've had since September. He needs someone who is trained to handle him because he has stress issues and trust issues. And that's not cheap. Some people just can't mind their business.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry I forgot to update you guys on my anatomy scan. Everything went well. I was discussing on another thread the whole gender issue thing. All of baby's parts look good. I have a busy body so I have to go back Tuesday to do more pictures. When it came time for the gender she said it was a girl, after a few minutes she said it was wrong and that it was a boy. Talk about emotional rollercoaster. I'm not going to claim one or the other until I go back Tuesday and she's absolutely like "this is a boy".

Had my regular maternal check- upyesterday. I have gained one pound so far this pregnancy, which is goodaccording to midwife. She suspects I will see some slight increase over thenext few months. Since I had a little extra cushioning beforehand, they don't want me to gain too too much weight. 

Baby Boy's heart rate was 159 and he was kicking up a storm.She said I'm doing just fine. Oh by the way, my placenta is posterior, whichexplains why I feel everything. 

Busy busy weekend ahead with DS's birthday party and myin-laws arriving in town later today for the festivities. I'm pretty much goingto be on the go for the next 4 days so I'll catch with you guys later!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I had another fall, except this one I hit my stomach and head. Maddy is alright, active as ever. And I have a mild concussion. I wasn't going to go to the hospital, but I couldn't feel her moving and I was forced to go. And kept overnight for monitoring. My OB and a hospital doula pretty much begged me to get an MRI because of how hard I hit my head. I did, under some serious conditions. Hourly ultrasounds and heart rate monitoring of Maddy, my husband being allowed to stay with me, and if anything went wrong, I held them liable.

The whole time when she wasn't moving, she apparently decided to nap earlier then usual. She had me worried. My head is still throbbing a bit, but at this point it doesn't matter. I'm home, baby is good, and I have my pups by my side.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> I had another fall, except this one I hit my stomach and head. Maddy is alright, active as ever. And I have a mild concussion. I wasn't going to go to the hospital, but I couldn't feel her moving and I was forced to go. And kept overnight for monitoring. My OB and a hospital doula pretty much begged me to get an MRI because of how hard I hit my head. I did, under some serious conditions. Hourly ultrasounds and heart rate monitoring of Maddy, my husband being allowed to stay with me, and if anything went wrong, I held them liable.
> 
> The whole time when she wasn't moving, she apparently decided to nap earlier then usual. She had me worried. My head is still throbbing a bit, but at this point it doesn't matter. I'm home, baby is good, and I have my pups by my side.


Stick to your bed rest girl!!! Oh man everyone's really gonna be on your butt now lol. Glad you and baby are ok.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Stick to your bed rest girl!!! Oh man everyone's really gonna be on your butt now lol. Glad you and baby are ok.


Thanks. All I was trying to do was go to the back of the house because the UPS driver left my package at the back door instead of the front. There are a lot of things stacked in front of the back door, so I was doing the correct thing and going around the house. Opps.

Turns out the bedding from that site is for a completely different Moses basket than what I have! I need "tadpoles" brand, and I'm not finding anything inexpensive from them.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Thanks. All I was trying to do was go to the back of the house because the UPS driver left my package at the back door instead of the front. There are a lot of things stacked in front of the back door, so I was doing the correct thing and going around the house. Opps.
> 
> Turns out the bedding from that site is for a completely different Moses basket than what I have! I need "tadpoles" brand, and I'm not finding anything inexpensive from them.


Oh man that stinks. I know I just ordered an expensive blankie but both my kids have had similar ones, so I wanted to get one for the baby too! It was almost $20 just for a stupid little baby blanket.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Oh man that stinks. I know I just ordered an expensive blankie but both my kids have had similar ones, so I wanted to get one for the baby too! It was almost $20 just for a stupid little baby blanket.


$20 is not bad, to be honest. The bedding for this basket (that I could find so far online) would cost me anywhere from $79.99 to as high as $249.99 if I wanted their best quality material. I think I'm going to give up on this search for now and let fate work its magic.

We had a fight earlier today about what baby monitor to get for when Maddy isn't in our room. He wants the one with the camera. I'm happy with the simple one we've had for 5 years now. Men.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> $20 is not bad, to be honest. The bedding for this basket (that I could find so far online) would cost me anywhere from $79.99 to as high as $249.99 if I wanted their best quality material. I think I'm going to give up on this search for now and let fate work its magic.
> 
> We had a fight earlier today about what baby monitor to get for when Maddy isn't in our room. He wants the one with the camera. I'm happy with the simple one we've had for 5 years now. Men.


It wasn't bedding though just a receiving blanket.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

*Sad news*

Hello, mamas. I am sorry to bring sad news to the grad thread. I had my 12 weeks appointment and the midwife could not find the heartbeat with doppler. I kept my hopes up (tried to anyway) until the ultrasound but the ultrasound showed that baby stopped developing at 9 weeks -- just one week after my 8 week ultrasound had shown the little bean with a perfect size and good strong heart beat. My 12 week appt was Wednesday, so I have had a few days to process since then. It was devastating but I am slowly accepting it. I stopped the progesterone and will hopefully miscarry naturally at home. I found it too hard to post about until now, but I wanted to let you all know. Best wishes to all of you and thank you so much for all your support on this journey. Hugs all. -Jen


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry! It's hard having a miscarriage so late. It happened to me with my first pregnancy at 12 weeks. It's hard anytime, but harder when you think you're in the clear. Please pm me if you need anything. I miscarried at home as well and it was a very emotional experience, so my heart is with you. Prayers coming.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

jenjy said:


> Hello, mamas. I am sorry to bring sad news to the grad thread. I had my 12 weeks appointment and the midwife could not find the heartbeat with doppler. I kept my hopes up (tried to anyway) until the ultrasound but the ultrasound showed that baby stopped developing at 9 weeks -- just one week after my 8 week ultrasound had shown the little bean with a perfect size and good strong heart beat. My 12 week appt was Wednesday, so I have had a few days to process since then. It was devastating but I am slowly accepting it. I stopped the progesterone and will hopefully miscarry naturally at home. I found it too hard to post about until now, but I wanted to let you all know. Best wishes to all of you and thank you so much for all your support on this journey. Hugs all. -Jen


I am so so sorry. I know that same devastation and I feel terrible for you right now. Hugs to you during this tough time.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@jenjy I am so so sorry. Prayers for you, hun.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

So sorry, Jenjy. ((hugs))


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you so much :grouphug

I realized when I posted yesterday as I was thinking of each of you that so many of you have been through the pain of loss. It saddens me that everyone can relate. 

My first loss was further along, but this was the furthest along I've had a natural m/c so I was nervous. Shortly after posting, the process started. Stopping progesterone was key of course, but I found it interesting that it was within 30 minutes of posting that I had my first contraction-like cramping. Maybe posting here was that last piece of acceptance needed to move on. I am physically doing OK today.

I'll be rooting you all on from the shadows and looking forward to your announcements. 

Hugs!!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

jenjy said:


> Hello, mamas. I am sorry to bring sad news to the grad thread. I had my 12 weeks appointment and the midwife could not find the heartbeat with doppler. I kept my hopes up (tried to anyway) until the ultrasound but the ultrasound showed that baby stopped developing at 9 weeks -- just one week after my 8 week ultrasound had shown the little bean with a perfect size and good strong heart beat. My 12 week appt was Wednesday, so I have had a few days to process since then. It was devastating but I am slowly accepting it. I stopped the progesterone and will hopefully miscarry naturally at home. I found it too hard to post about until now, but I wanted to let you all know. Best wishes to all of you and thank you so much for all your support on this journey. Hugs all. -Jen


Oh Jenjy, I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of love and healing vibes!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry, jenjy. It sucks when things seem like they are finally going well (after a good u/s), only to find out that they are not. I'm sorry to hear that you have dealt with a later loss before too. I hope that the worst is over, physically, now so you can start to heal. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

I am so sorry @jenjy!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you so much! All your kind words of support have meant a great deal to me. Thank you.

(PS tinytina -- good luck -- I know your IUI was recently and I hope this is it for you)


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks @jenjy! Hopefully I can join you all really soon.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

jenjy said:


> Hello, mamas. I am sorry to bring sad news to the grad thread. I had my 12 weeks appointment and the midwife could not find the heartbeat with doppler. I kept my hopes up (tried to anyway) until the ultrasound but the ultrasound showed that baby stopped developing at 9 weeks -- just one week after my 8 week ultrasound had shown the little bean with a perfect size and good strong heart beat. My 12 week appt was Wednesday, so I have had a few days to process since then. It was devastating but I am slowly accepting it. I stopped the progesterone and will hopefully miscarry naturally at home. I found it too hard to post about until now, but I wanted to let you all know. Best wishes to all of you and thank you so much for all your support on this journey. Hugs all. -Jen


Jen I am so sorry. Praying for you. I truly am at a loss for what to say. It sucks. It sucks that we all know the pain you are going through and it really sucks that you are going through this again. Please know that all of us here are praying for you and sending love and hugs your way.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

I truly appreciate your thoughts and prayers so much -- thank you again. 

I hope to peek in soon and see good updates on how you all are doing. :hug


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@jenjy I know you'll be back soon. I'll miss in you the meantime. <3

AFM I'm having boob conscious issues. Back story: every female in my family gets theirs reduced at 16ish because of how big they get in our family line, and the struggle it is on our backs. I was a size 8, soccer and hockey player, pretty much getting smacked in the face if I don't bandage them tightly against me. Like everyone else, I got mine reduced summer before sophomore year. First pregnancy, they got bigger but not so much. I just went through a drastic weightless prior to pregnancy. This time around, they're about to be past double d, and my back is on fire. My hubby thinks they're 'fun' and he 'loves' them. I don't. I know they're temporary, but the fact that he doesn't realize this is getting on my nerves. I'm like two weeks away from where I was at in high school, and I'm not ready for that again. And using bras without underwire doesn't help position them, or keep them from hitting me or getting in the way.

Anyone have any advice? I'm going to ask the female OB at the practice today since I "have" to see her to follow up about my incident. (Turns out I needed stronger glasses. Go figure.) It's hard bringing up superficial things to her. Shrug.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> @jenjy I know you'll be back soon. I'll miss in you the meantime. <3
> 
> AFM I'm having boob conscious issues. Back story: every female in my family gets theirs reduced at 16ish because of how big they get in our family line, and the struggle it is on our backs. I was a size 8, soccer and hockey player, pretty much getting smacked in the face if I don't bandage them tightly against me. Like everyone else, I got mine reduced summer before sophomore year. First pregnancy, they got bigger but not so much. I just went through a drastic weightless prior to pregnancy. This time around, they're about to be past double d, and my back is on fire. My hubby thinks they're 'fun' and he 'loves' them. I don't. I know they're temporary, but the fact that he doesn't realize this is getting on my nerves. I'm like two weeks away from where I was at in high school, and I'm not ready for that again. And using bras without underwire doesn't help position them, or keep them from hitting me or getting in the way.
> 
> Anyone have any advice? I'm going to ask the female OB at the practice today since I "have" to see her to follow up about my incident. (Turns out I needed stronger glasses. Go figure.) It's hard bringing up superficial things to her. Shrug.


Sometimes after you're done breastfeeding they "deflate" lol. I know a couple people who this has happened to. So maybe you will get lucky and they will shrink :/


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> @jenjy I know you'll be back soon. I'll miss in you the meantime. <3
> 
> AFM I'm having boob conscious issues. Back story: every female in my family gets theirs reduced at 16ish because of how big they get in our family line, and the struggle it is on our backs. I was a size 8, soccer and hockey player, pretty much getting smacked in the face if I don't bandage them tightly against me. Like everyone else, I got mine reduced summer before sophomore year. First pregnancy, they got bigger but not so much. I just went through a drastic weightless prior to pregnancy. This time around, they're about to be past double d, and my back is on fire. My hubby thinks they're 'fun' and he 'loves' them. I don't. I know they're temporary, but the fact that he doesn't realize this is getting on my nerves. I'm like two weeks away from where I was at in high school, and I'm not ready for that again. And using bras without underwire doesn't help position them, or keep them from hitting me or getting in the way.
> 
> Anyone have any advice? I'm going to ask the female OB at the practice today since I "have" to see her to follow up about my incident. (Turns out I needed stronger glasses. Go figure.) It's hard bringing up superficial things to her. Shrug.


Also your eyes get worse while pregnant but can go back to they way they were before pregnancy. I was told by an eye dr that he didn't suggest checking pregnant women's eyes until 6 months pp. so just be prepared that after the baby comes your prescription could change again.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Here's my 20 week belly pic. Although I'm 21 weeks now  I had a dr. Appt Monday all was good! I think after my next appt. in a month l start going every two weeks. It's getting so close ladies!!!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Also your eyes get worse while pregnant but can go back to they way they were before pregnancy. I was told by an eye dr that he didn't suggest checking pregnant women's eyes until 6 months pp. so just be prepared that after the baby comes your prescription could change again.


The stigmatism in my left eye has gotten worse. I've had it all my life, and it's hereditary. Prior to pregnancy, my glasses broke in half and I was waiting on new insurance to get a new pair. My Grams had to have cataract surgery because she neglected her problem. :/ I have to go back every 6 months, so they'll be monitoring it.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

I am absolutely exhausted today. DS woke up at 4:30am crying, coughing and wheezing so I had to a breathing treatment with him and pretty much just stayed up. The woes of mom with an asthmatic child. I bearly made it into the office awake and have tried to take a 30 min nap but to no avail. I want my bed and I want 8 hours of solid sleep. I am over my son and his wild sleeping. I am going to sleep on the air mattress in the nursery tonight. I can't deal with him and all his kicking, tossing and turning. Why is my kid such a wild sleeper?

I'm a bit cranky due to lack of sleep so I'm going to head to my car and nap there for a few.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Talk about a great night of sleep! I finally got DS to sleep through the night last night with no wheezing or coughing issues. I was even able to get him to stay in his bed all night by sleeping in his room on an air mattress. Y'all, that was probably the best night of sleep I've had in DAYS! I'm sure DH was happy to have an entire bed to himself when he got in last night too. Either way, I'm well-rested today and ready to get through work and get out here a little early today. 

As for my weekend plans, I'm hosting a "sprinkle" for my girlfriend on Saturday and I'm supposed to be doing a hospital tour on Sunday but I'll reschedule that so I can lounge around.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay, I gained around 10 lbs in the first 20 weeks of pregnancy, which I thought was pretty good, but my doctor lectured me that it was too much. Whatever. He sent the referral and I will be seeing a new doctor from now on. But he said I should expect to gain about a pound/week from 20 weeks on. I am 21 weeks now and I have actually gained 5 lbs in the past week! Is that even possible? Should I be worried? 

Mo, yay for the good night of sleep!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@nsmomtobe if it makes you feel any better, because of being on bed rest and having muscle turn to "fat," I've gained 35lbs. And I was only suppose to gain 40lbs total the ENTIRE pregnancy, averaging 1lb a week. Thankfully my doctors are not worried and know I'll work it off quickly once my foot is back to normal. I'm so glad to hear you plan on seeing a different doctor. I would, as well.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> Okay, I gained around 10 lbs in the first 20 weeks of pregnancy, which I thought was pretty good, but my doctor lectured me that it was too much. Whatever. He sent the referral and I will be seeing a new doctor from now on. But he said I should expect to gain about a pound/week from 20 weeks on. I am 21 weeks now and I have actually gained 5 lbs in the past week! Is that even possible? Should I be worried?
> 
> Mo, yay for the good night of sleep!


Well I'm not sure why they lectured you?! The recommendations are 0-5lbs in the first trimester and about 1 lb per week after that! So you are in track. Minus the 5 lbs In the last week. Drink lots of water, it's possible you are just retaining water and need to flush out.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

He said "up to 5 lbs in the first 20 weeks and then 1 lb/week after that" so he was using 20 weeks rather than the first trimester as his cut-off and he said I gained 5 lbs more than I should have. I remember arguing with him about this when I was pregnant with my son too, and I gained 15 lbs in the first trimester (I think). I knew I had gained too much but we disagreed about how much too much I had gained. Not that it mattered, since there was nothing that could be done at that point. I had a lot of fluid retention after I broke my ankle--it was swollen to several times the size of a regular leg, and my other ankle was swollen too, but not as much. But overall, I only gained 40 lbs total with the pregnancy. With this pregnancy, my weight gain was much less (until recently) but I started out 10 lbs heavier. I have been drinking a lot of water. I'm craving very cold ice water. I am hoping the excess weight gain is just a fluke and will even out.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Is he old and maybe not up with current stuff? My Drs never say anything about weight gain.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Is it strange that I feel sort of like a black sheep in my primary due date club? And sometimes attacked? Or is my level of feeling offended just increasing because of extreme hormone changes? I overthink sometimes. 

Hope everyone is doing well. 24 week mark hit yesterday, went to a Yankees game with our pastor, had a great day. Other than that, been laying low and grilling with my hubby when he's home. And working on the nursery, and finding baby items! There were items I wanted to use for Maddy that are Connor's but I can't do it. Too much mental and emotional stress. Ah well. But I'm trying!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey ladies. I've been lurking, sending you all good, happy baby vibes. Sorry if I don't reply much, but I promise I'm following along and thinking lots of happy thoughts for you!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Is it strange that I feel sort of like a black sheep in my primary due date club? And sometimes attacked? Or is my level of feeling offended just increasing because of extreme hormone changes? I overthink sometimes.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. 24 week mark hit yesterday, went to a Yankees game with our pastor, had a great day. Other than that, been laying low and grilling with my hubby when he's home. And working on the nursery, and finding baby items! There were items I wanted to use for Maddy that are Connor's but I can't do it. Too much mental and emotional stress. Ah well. But I'm trying!


But I'm in your due date club and I got your back girl!!


----------



## alittlemischief (Jun 2, 2012)

Firstly- I just have to give a hug to @jenjy. I'm so sorry your sweet babe wasn't here to stay this time, I can't imagine the hurt you are going through. I wish you peace and time to process things- and I hope life is gentle for you so that you have the head space. I'm sure there will be a rainbow at the end.

I'm tentatively stepping in, its nice to be subbing to a thread full of familiar names. I bet it seems like a lifetime ago for you all- I'm going to read through the thread when I get time later to get up to speed. I'm just a little bit pregnant (5w6d) and due in April.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I dreamed about teeth last night. In the dream, one of my teeth on the side of my mouth was sort of chipping away, and I kept picking at it while I waited for an appointment to have someone look at it. Little crumbs would just come off from me scraping at it with my fingernail. Then all of a sudden, the whole tooth came out, and then the rest of my top teeth and the back row of my bottom teeth (back row? What am I, a shark?) came out as well, all stuck together in one long string like a necklace. I hurried to make an emergency appointment and asked if my teeth could be saved. They could not, but the care provider (which was the second care provider in my dream that I spoke to... the fist one had too thick of an accent and I couldn't understand him) was excited to show me what false teeth looked like now, and that there were decals I could put on them to customize the look. She took me to Walgreens where there was a display of tooth decals, with images like flowers and patterns (think Jamberry), nothing very tooth-like at all. I was very happy to wake up and find all my teeth still in my mouth. 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Haven't been on lately. Sorry. Been running like a chicken with my head cut off. Haha! But here is a picture of my 20 week belly. I can't really do a side one because I'm a big girl anyways and can't really tell I'm pregnant from the side or front only the top. Haha. Oh well. Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

alittlemischief said:


> Firstly- I just have to give a hug to @jenjy. I'm so sorry your sweet babe wasn't here to stay this time, I can't imagine the hurt you are going through. I wish you peace and time to process things- and I hope life is gentle for you so that you have the head space. I'm sure there will be a rainbow at the end.
> 
> I'm tentatively stepping in, its nice to be subbing to a thread full of familiar names. I bet it seems like a lifetime ago for you all- I'm going to read through the thread when I get time later to get up to speed. I'm just a little bit pregnant (5w6d) and due in April.


alittlemischief, thank you so much. I am gradually feeling better each day. And I'm very happy to see you here. Hoping for a sticky wonderful 9 months for you!



Harmony96 said:


> I dreamed about teeth last night.


Yikes, Harmony! But I had to laugh at your shark comment! I think teeth dreams are super common and mean something, but I cannot remember what.



maof1 said:


> But here is a picture of my 20 week belly.


 Cute!!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> There were items I wanted to use for Maddy that are Connor's but I can't do it. Too much mental and emotional stress. Ah well. But I'm trying!


Hugs, badwolf. Is it OK to set a few things of Connor's aside and just say you need new versions of those to use for Madison? That seems reasonable to me...


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

jenjy said:


> Hugs, badwolf. Is it OK to set a few things of Connor's aside and just say you need new versions of those to use for Madison? That seems reasonable to me...


Hubby understands that. There are some people in our life who do not, but they are emotionless robots IMO.

I'm having medication issues again! My alarm goes off, I go and eat as I am suppose to, and forget to take them! Or I end up remembering to take them super late and feel sick after that. And I'm having days where I completely forget, and the chart hubby made isn't helping. Argh, at least it isn't completely messing up my moods but it is messing up my sleep.

We had a BBQ last night, and our grouchy old neighbor called the fire department. He lied and said we had a fire close to the house. (We have a permit approved fire pit in our backyard). There were 4 fire trucks at our house along with an ambulance, and two cop cars. They put the fire pit out because they were already here and it was close to "curfew" anyway. But they could have been where they were actually needed! There was a house fire in the next town over, and this idiot neighbor caused them to not be on scene. Btw, we are a house full of volunteer firefighters, so that made them even angrier at our neighbor. Instead of giving us the ticket with the $175 fine, they gave it to him.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Hubby understands that. There are some people in our life who do not, but they are emotionless robots IMO.
> 
> I'm having medication issues again! My alarm goes off, I go and eat as I am suppose to, and forget to take them! Or I end up remembering to take them super late and feel sick after that. And I'm having days where I completely forget, and the chart hubby made isn't helping. Argh, at least it isn't completely messing up my moods but it is messing up my sleep.
> 
> We had a BBQ last night, and our grouchy old neighbor called the fire department. He lied and said we had a fire close to the house. (We have a permit approved fire pit in our backyard). There were 4 fire trucks at our house along with an ambulance, and two cop cars. They put the fire pit out because they were already here and it was close to "curfew" anyway. But they could have been where they were actually needed! There was a house fire in the next town over, and this idiot neighbor caused them to not be on scene. Btw, we are a house full of volunteer firefighters, so that made them even angrier at our neighbor. Instead of giving us the ticket with the $175 fine, they gave it to him.


I was going to say funny considering your hubby is a firefighter! I have a neighbor like that. I stay on his good side to avoid drama but he's always calling the cops on people.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

apeydef said:


> I was going to say funny considering your hubby is a firefighter! I have a neighbor like that. I stay on his good side to avoid drama but he's always calling the cops on people.


At this point, you'd think dispatch in our city would realize he is crying wolf. But just in case something is actually wrong, they still have to send someone out. This is our 5th BBQ of the season, and we tell our neighbors ahead of time. Our other close neighbors have had the cops called on them by this guy as well. So annoying. He actually made a complaint about our dogs before because they were loud and barking. That one got ended quickly, because I do work with our local shelter. When an animal complaint is made, they need to send someone from the shelter along with just in case they need to take an animal. I'm there when the call comes in, and I start laughing. The person in charge at the time called the supervisor for the police on duty and pretty much told them to ignore the call. This guy calls about ALL of the neighbors animals. He's happy with no one.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> At this point, you'd think dispatch in our city would realize he is crying wolf. But just in case something is actually wrong, they still have to send someone out. This is our 5th BBQ of the season, and we tell our neighbors ahead of time. Our other close neighbors have had the cops called on them by this guy as well. So annoying. He actually made a complaint about our dogs before because they were loud and barking. That one got ended quickly, because I do work with our local shelter. When an animal complaint is made, they need to send someone from the shelter along with just in case they need to take an animal. I'm there when the call comes in, and I start laughing. The person in charge at the time called the supervisor for the police on duty and pretty much told them to ignore the call. This guy calls about ALL of the neighbors animals. He's happy with no one.


Sounds like this neighbor of yours is the neighbor from hell! Ugh. Glad we live in the country (i.e. Boonies) lol! 
AFM, I'm currently wishing that I didn't have an anterior placenta... 😒 Makes it really hard to feel Sage move and kick. Kinda depressing because I want to feel him so bad.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I have an anterior placenta too. I just started feeling some strong kicks this week at 22 weeks.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi all,

Wanted to drop in and say we are having a BOY! Name: Dallas Mitchell, or Scotland Mitchell... haven't decided yet. But we have some time .


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats Kita, that is awesome! Glad to hear you and baby are doing well.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

After deciding we would hold off on moving into our forever home after Maddy was born, we just found out my godfather bought it for us and we can start moving in yesterday. No more legal issues, credit issues, lawyers, banks, yada yada yada. Today and tomorrow I'm working on packing. This weekend, I'm going to go start cleaning rooms out (I'm an OCD freak) and painting! I'm super excited! The room for Maddy is almost 3x the size the one she would have here would be. And I get an office again. I haven't had an office in a while. My current home has my dining room, office, and art studio all in one room. That Love It or List It show would have a field day with this house. There's a huge yard, tons of closet space, and so many things I have been missing. Plus, it's on an acre of land. His mom isn't too happy, but this is life. We have a family and our own life, and it's time for us to make these other big changes that we haven't been able to. My godfather will be living in the in-law suite, but I'm quite alright with that. I'll be able to watch over him during his health treatments and he'll get to see Maddy all the time. Plus, I'll get to start fostering and training pups again! Time to get back to packing up and what not.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

apeydef said:


> I have an anterior placenta too. I just started feeling some strong kicks this week at 22 weeks.


I'll be 22 weeks on Sunday. Lol!


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

badwolf092087 said:


> After deciding we would hold off on moving into our forever home after Maddy was born, we just found out my godfather bought it for us and we can start moving in yesterday. No more legal issues, credit issues, lawyers, banks, yada yada yada. Today and tomorrow I'm working on packing. This weekend, I'm going to go start cleaning rooms out (I'm an OCD freak) and painting! I'm super excited! The room for Maddy is almost 3x the size the one she would have here would be. And I get an office again. I haven't had an office in a while. My current home has my dining room, office, and art studio all in one room. That Love It or List It show would have a field day with this house. There's a huge yard, tons of closet space, and so many things I have been missing. Plus, it's on an acre of land. His mom isn't too happy, but this is life. We have a family and our own life, and it's time for us to make these other big changes that we haven't been able to. My godfather will be living in the in-law suite, but I'm quite alright with that. I'll be able to watch over him during his health treatments and he'll get to see Maddy all the time. Plus, I'll get to start fostering and training pups again! Time to get back to packing up and what not.


That sounds so nice badwolf  glad you got the dream house


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@Kita4 and @alivewithyou I wondered where you two have been! Congratulations Kita. Alive how are you?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> After deciding we would hold off on moving into our forever home after Maddy was born, we just found out my godfather bought it for us and we can start moving in yesterday. No more legal issues, credit issues, lawyers, banks, yada yada yada. Today and tomorrow I'm working on packing. This weekend, I'm going to go start cleaning rooms out (I'm an OCD freak) and painting! I'm super excited! The room for Maddy is almost 3x the size the one she would have here would be. And I get an office again. I haven't had an office in a while. My current home has my dining room, office, and art studio all in one room. That Love It or List It show would have a field day with this house. There's a huge yard, tons of closet space, and so many things I have been missing. Plus, it's on an acre of land. His mom isn't too happy, but this is life. We have a family and our own life, and it's time for us to make these other big changes that we haven't been able to. My godfather will be living in the in-law suite, but I'm quite alright with that. I'll be able to watch over him during his health treatments and he'll get to see Maddy all the time. Plus, I'll get to start fostering and training pups again! Time to get back to packing up and what not.


How wonderful! What a blessing!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

apeydef said:


> @Kita4 and @alivewithyou I wondered where you two have been! Congratulations Kita. Alive how are you?


I've been following along just been feeling pretty sick and exhausted and waiting for the first trimester to end. We had our 12 week appointment on Tuesday and baby's heartbeat was great (160) so we are going to take some announcement pictures this weekend and finally go public.

My nausea is easing but I've been pretty tired and not sleeping too great. Oh, and I'm starving. Finally have a little bump ha ha.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey everyone! Been MIA due to phone issues and a mini vacation! I've read and caught up on everyone! 
@kita yay baby boy!
@BadWolf yay on the new house!
@alivewithyou sorry so sick!

AFM: my babe doesn't ever seem to stop moving, which is good! Just hope it actually sleeps. Boy name picked out, girl name having a really hard time with although we have options. Really getting uncomfortable. Heard the heartbeat on Tues and it's great! Had the VBAC discussion with the dr and I'm confident it will go better this time. My 2.5 yo is officially sleeping in his own room so now we are rdy for this new one to sleep in our bed! 31w5d!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is my 31 week picture!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

edubluv said:


> Here is my 31 week picture!


Crazy how fast it's going! I can't believe your 31 weeks. I can't believe I'm 22 weeks already!!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Badwolf, I'm so excited for your move! 

Kita, congrats on the boy!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Crazy how fast it's going! I can't believe your 31 weeks. I can't believe I'm 22 weeks already!!


It's crazy for sure. Starting to really feel pregnant and slightly miserable. I can't start the countdown this early! Bah! I'm ready to be done and my luck I'll be late! All for a worthy cause of course!


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

I'm going to have to go back and read the whole thread but I just wanted to say hi to anyone that remembers me. I'm 30 weeks now! Everything is great, we're having another boy. He already keeps me up half the night with his kicking. :wave


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

@badwolf092087, hoping I'm tagging right. Anyway, the other week I came across an article about how magnesium deficiency may be the cause of depression for a lot of people. Something like 75% of people are below the RDA for magnesium (it is 360 mg during pregnancy). It has been taken out of our water and land farmed over and over again isn't getting the magnesium put back (I'm in a gardening group that found even some plants grow much better with some epsom salt in their water). I've had on and off depression since I was 14 and had to start taking magnesium for muscle cramps this pregnancy (my midwife recommended it and wow did it work, as long as I remembered to take it). I've had a few low moments but even being super triggered I feel like I didn't dip as low as I used to and I recovered much quicker. It is either a really good placebo or my ultimate chill pill, lol. If you want to find out if you're deficient, the RBC Magnesium test is supposed to be the most accurate.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

WifeofAnt said:


> I'm going to have to go back and read the whole thread but I just wanted to say hi to anyone that remembers me. I'm 30 weeks now! Everything is great, we're having another boy. He already keeps me up half the night with his kicking. :wave


Hey! Good to hear from you! Glad everything is good. I'm having a boy as well! Like you I got pregnant right after being thread leader so I think that's the trick


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Men!! Ugh! Right now I just want to curl up alone in bed and cry myself to sleep. 
Really not digging this emotional roller coaster.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

WifeofAnt said:


> I'm going to have to go back and read the whole thread but I just wanted to say hi to anyone that remembers me. I'm 30 weeks now! Everything is great, we're having another boy. He already keeps me up half the night with his kicking. :wave


Hello there! Glad all is going well! Yay baby boy!!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> Men!! Ugh! Right now I just want to curl up alone in bed and cry myself to sleep.
> Really not digging this emotional roller coaster.


Ugh. I'm sorry. It's not fun. I'm personally sick of explaining and justifying my feelings to ppl. Take care of yourself.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

maof1 said:


> Men!! Ugh! Right now I just want to curl up alone in bed and cry myself to sleep.
> Really not digging this emotional roller coaster.


I know how you feel, and to put it quite simply, it sucks. Sometimes a good cry helps, though.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

During all of the moving madness, I forgot to mention I rescued two 10 week old kittens last Saturday. The woman listed them on craigslist with a "rehoming fee" which is a big no no in our state. Only authorized breeders are allowed to charge for animals. You technically can't ask for a reimbursement for shots and neutering, either. Rescues are allowed to ask for a donation that covers discount shots and neutering, yada yada. Anyway, the woman said if someone didn't take them, she was putting them in a box outside. So we drove to the lovely location she told us (and by lovely, I mean one of the cities that brings CT's value down drastically), and I received the two girls. Since then, she's had the nerve to message me asking for updates. Uh, nope. I attached a photo. White paws is Sasha, all black is Moxie.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

So do you look for a home for them now that you rescued them from the bad environment they were in? They are cute!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

edubluv said:


> So do you look for a home for them now that you rescued them from the bad environment they were in? They are cute!


They're staying with us permanently. My husband (who said we HAD to find them a home) has fallen head over heals for them. Our oldest cat and oldest dog both think they're their babies. Keep in mind, both elders are male. And I've slowly fallen for them. I'll fall asleep and wake up with them sleeping on my chest or grooming me. My heart is wayyyyy too big.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

apeydef said:


> Hey! Good to hear from you! Glad everything is good. I'm having a boy as well! Like you I got pregnant right after being thread leader so I think that's the trick


I don't remember which months I was thread leader off the top of my head but I conceived at the end of January. That was probably my second month.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> They're staying with us permanently. My husband (who said we HAD to find them a home) has fallen head over heals for them. Our oldest cat and oldest dog both think they're their babies. Keep in mind, both elders are male. And I've slowly fallen for them. I'll fall asleep and wake up with them sleeping on my chest or grooming me. My heart is wayyyyy too big.


Oh wow! Yea, you do have a big heart! My one lil 10 yo pug dog is just about too much work for me! Ha! Well that plus housework, being a teacher and having a two year old! Lucky kitties they are!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

edubluv said:


> Oh wow! Yea, you do have a big heart! My one lil 10 yo pug dog is just about too much work for me! Ha! Well that plus housework, being a teacher and having a two year old! Lucky kitties they are!


I've always been in houses full of animals, so 10 cats and 2 dogs is nothing. There will be a 3rd dog once Maddy hits 8-10 weeks old. We're going to get her a pup to literally grow up with. She'll end up like us, most likely. Growing up, there was pretty much every animal possible either in my house or on one of the family farms. And on one of my uncle's properties, swans. Our younger pup is having sharing space issues at the moment, but that's normal for this age. Vet told us to give her a couple of months and she will snap back to normal.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hopefully you will get some relief soon @alivewithyou ! Glad to hear everything is going well with your little peanut! Please keep updating !
I started to feel lots better around 15 weeks.... ?

Surprisingly, I haven't been emotional while carrying this child (so far). We'll see how I feel in a few months .
@badwolf092087 -those kitties are cute. I would like a cat, but my Malamute would try and eat her I'm afraid . Also, I tend to be allergic.... bummer.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Sarah, how much experience do you have with chickens? If you have any, could I maybe pick your brain early next year when we try to get some? Or if you have any helpful info or advice, that would be appreciated, too.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

The last time I handled chickens, I was in middle school. I was better with the bigger animals. I always forgot to lock their coups.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Feeling yucky and frumpy lately. Just got my hair cut today and it feels AMAZING!!! I think I'm gonna get a mani/pedi tomorrow bc I feel like it!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Had my GD test yesterday. I'm clear! But my iron sucks so I need to take supplements again. My finger refused to clot from the prick test for nearly 30 min. I filled two gauze pads. No more prenatals for a while. They're causing me to puke up stomach acid. Seems I'm getting too much of something from them, and my body is getting rid of it. 

We are registered for the October 18th birthing class. That's exciting for me! Hubby doesn't see why he needs it. I wanted to take Lamaze classes but they cost too much out of pocket. 

Madison is still in the top 95 percentile for her growth, which is cool. She was doing all sorts of cute things on the scan yesterday. Stretches, kicks, hands in front of her face, and she yawned! We got a picture of it! When she kicked, it was hard enough to mess up a measurement, lol. If you were pumped on an orange sugary drink and wanted food, you'd kick as well. I ate 4 bagels afterwards. And drank half a gallon of oj. Yum. She's great. I'm still suppose to be resting, but if I feel comfy, I'm allowed to do things that won't push my body overboard. Aka take the move and let everyone else handle it as I sit back. I'm trying. 

I attached the yawning photo. Hope if works from my phone.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

She is so cute.  happy to hear she is doing so well.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hope all are doing well. I've read up but will try to do a more personal update later for everyone. If I fail to do so please forgive me. I am currently "granny sitting". SO's granny fell about 2 weeks ago and cracked 1 rib and fractured 2 more. Due to the pain she got very inactive very quick and ended up in the hospital for nearly a week due to low sodium, constipation, and dizziness. She left the hospital last night even though she knows she shouldn't have left (she admitted this to me this morning.) She is currently sleeping in her bed. 
As I am covering her up I accidentally knock over the cup of ice water I had just filled for her and it wound up on the bed and her. I had to force myself to laugh and apologize or else I would have cried... Stupid hormones! 
AFM, I have my first appt after my anatomy scan tomorrow. Nervous about the weight I have gained... But as for baby Sage, I am making him a blanket to go with the beanies I have made him.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm having a hard time sleeping right now. My godfather lost his dog last night to not so natural causes. His roommate didn't tell him that his dogs have violent tendencies (even though my godfather's pup was their dad), and they killed him in the 15 min it took us to grab some dinner. My husband and I still rushed him to the emergency animal clinic with my husband giving the pup chest compressions and doing every life saving technique possible. (My godfather is moving into the in-law suite of the house he got us). The roommate has this weekend to get his dogs and go. I don't blame him. We don't need that in our lives. All of our animals are properly socialized, and clearly this guys are not. We are all heartbroken right now. Our dogs can even sense the loss. They've been having bad dreams all night. We were going to breed our girl Rose with my godfather's pup and literally just discussed when we should do so. Sigh. 

After church Sunday, given the idiot roommate and his dogs are gone, we are taking my godfather to an adoption event and seeing if that would help. He honestly needs the companionship since he is going through alcohol rehab. 

We all loved the dog. He just had that kind of spirit that pulled everyone towards him.


----------



## clarwyn (Dec 4, 2011)

hi all! just got my bfp so i'm joining this thread.

that's awful about your godfather's dog, @badwolf092087 :crying: we recently gave a kitten we'd been fostering to a friend, only to have that same friend's dog kill another cat in the home. i really want to ask for the kitten back, but we just don't have room for him right now with five other kitties and my roommate's six month old baby. (plus he seemed to be violently allergic to something in our home.) it's a hard decision for them what to do with the dog, tho. sigh.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@clarwyn welcome! I'm sorry to hear about the cat and dog situation. I do have suggestions for what they can do, but I'll offer only if wanted. I've resocialized over 100 different dogs of different breeds, and ones who have had issues with cats before. As for my godfather, my heart is still broken. He's kicking his brother in law out because of it. (It was his BIL's dogs that did it). And the animals have to be gone by Monday or else. I personally would take them to a rescue I know of so they can evaluate who is the issue in the group and figure out what to do. But alas, I can't. And if you feel you need to ask for the kitten back, do it and just find a new home. Better to not have that on your mind.

When are you due?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

clarwyn said:


> hi all! just got my bfp so i'm joining this thread.


Welcome and congrats! What is your EDD?


----------



## clarwyn (Dec 4, 2011)

i would take the kitten back if i had a home for him to go to, but not before; if he got stuck here again that would be unfortunate for everyone. i don't think they would be open to suggestions from me about the dog right now, but thanks for offering; i'll let you know if they seem more receptive. and i am due May 3


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Is anyone watching Doctor Who? Starts again tonight. I don't know if I'll watch it tonight or just watch the recording though, it depends on if DS goes to grandma's house for the weekend and if I go with him. I don't want to screw up his bedtime routine for a usually very action packed show.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

WifeofAnt said:


> Is anyone watching Doctor Who? Starts again tonight. I don't know if I'll watch it tonight or just watch the recording though, it depends on if DS goes to grandma's house for the weekend and if I go with him. I don't want to screw up his bedtime routine for a usually very action packed show.


I'll be watching. I'm quite excited.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

New mobile look! Way neat!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

This new setup is kinda confusing! Lol! Looks better but confusing on how to post! Haha


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

It was showing up for me earlier and now mine is back to regular. Wierd


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Eh it's okay my phone doesn't click on the links easily so I am finding is kind of annoying. I'm sure I will adjust.. Again lol.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

So I just fell in my kitchen. I slipped and fell on my butt. I fell hard though. I didn't fall on my stomach at all. I just twisted my leg and fell hard on my bottom. Now I'm worried. Should I go into the dr. Tomorrow or as long as I feel the baby should I not worry? I've had a horrible day. My little boy had a fever of 104, now this. I'm just done.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

If you are concerned you should go to the dr. Be it the ER or your dr as a walk-in. How far along are you? If you are pretty far along where he would be head down already I would say go. Even more so if you don't feel any movement out of him. Praying everything is okay.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I feel movement. I'm 24 weeks on Wednesday. I don't think heads down. I googled it and a bunch of people said all their dr. Told them was to Monitor movement. I guess I'll do that for now and if I get concerned I'll go in tomorrow. Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> I feel movement. I'm 24 weeks on Wednesday. I don't think heads down. I googled it and a bunch of people said all their dr. Told them was to Monitor movement. I guess I'll do that for now and if I get concerned I'll go in tomorrow. Thank you for the prayers.


If you are worried go. Movement seems like a good judge. I've been worried about far too much physical extertion this pregnancy and baby keeps kicking away. Use momma instinct! Sorry you fell and that your little one has a fever. No fun at all.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks I'm just ready to start tomorrow off to a better start. Plus if my boys sick I don't want to drag him to my Drs office tomorrow.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

First day back to work. I'm soooooo tired. Barely sleeping at night and now working. Ugh. 

On another "ugh" note, why are girl names so hard??? I have 4 that I'm 'if-y' at best on. I don't like super modern names but I also don't want to use a name that I know someone has. Middle name is for sure Josephine. Leaning toward Greek in Origin for no real reason other that I just like mythology and many of them flow nice with the middle. BTW boy name was no problem so that probably means I'm having a girl! Haha! Any ideas?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I think boy names are harder. I had girl names picked out but no boy names. The name I think we will end up using is the name I had picked out 8 years ago when I miscarried. Is that weird to use the same name? I kinda feel weird about it but it's the only name we can agree on. Of course now it's popular and when we picked it 8 years ago it was not.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Names are hard. We had 4 names picked out prior to conceiving Maddy. 2 different boys names and 2 different girls names. When we finally conceived, we had to pick 1 of each for when we knew the sex. Now we have 3 other names planned, all by accident.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I honestly think I might start an animal rescue. This past Sunday, my large dog was begging A LOT at our front door to go outside. So I took him outside, thinking he really needed to pee. He goes in front of the window of where the nursery was going to be, picks up a kitten, lays in the grass and starts cleaning her. A 6-8 week old kitten somehow ended up in our front yard, and our oldest dog rescued her. We don't know where she came from. I went to all our neighbors and asked if they had a cat that gave birth recently, and nothing. So I've been eye drop and spoon feeding her, and our other new rescues have "adopted" her. I'm waiting to introduce her to the rest of the cats. Who knows how she'll react. Anyway, this makes cat #11 because my husband doesn't want to turn her over to the rescue. There's good reasoning of course. They're full after the 12 kittens I just had them pick up from someone who's mama cat died during labor, and they told us if we could keep nursing her and everything it would be in her best interest. And then there's the fact our bigger dog found her, so hubby is all "we must keep her for that reason alone." I named her Sparrow, because calling her "Kitten Doe" was getting old. And I was watching the Doctor Who marathon. She is a vocal little thing, and very defensive. She's still learning to trust us, but fully trusts the other animals.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> I honestly think I might start an animal rescue. This past Sunday, my large dog was begging A LOT at our front door to go outside. So I took him outside, thinking he really needed to pee. He goes in front of the window of where the nursery was going to be, picks up a kitten, lays in the grass and starts cleaning her. A 6-8 week old kitten somehow ended up in our front yard, and our oldest dog rescued her. We don't know where she came from. I went to all our neighbors and asked if they had a cat that gave birth recently, and nothing. So I've been eye drop and spoon feeding her, and our other new rescues have "adopted" her. I'm waiting to introduce her to the rest of the cats. Who knows how she'll react. Anyway, this makes cat #11 because my husband doesn't want to turn her over to the rescue. There's good reasoning of course. They're full after the 12 kittens I just had them pick up from someone who's mama cat died during labor, and they told us if we could keep nursing her and everything it would be in her best interest. And then there's the fact our bigger dog found her, so hubby is all "we must keep her for that reason alone." I named her Sparrow, because calling her "Kitten Doe" was getting old. And I was watching the Doctor Who marathon. She is a vocal little thing, and very defensive. She's still learning to trust us, but fully trusts the other animals.


I was under the impression that animal recues took animals in and looked for forever homes for them? Not the case? All I know is baby humans are a ton of work. You might want to pace yourself and see what your going to be up for when baby actually gets here. Obviously, you know yourself and what you can handle! I'm impressed. Just sounds like a lot of work plus a newborn! Also, you just moved right? Does your new place have more space? That might help with the decision.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Our rescues are all crowded. Some are past capacity. And there's a huge issue going on with our animal shelter. Long story that I can explain when I'm back at the computer again. It involves wrongful terminations, a mayor that wanted our shelter money for other projects of his, and an ongoing court case. It's so bad. We've had to get all the dogs and cats out of there into rescues before the city put them down. (They're trying to convert back to a kill shelter. It's bad.)

I'll be fine once this kitten hits 12 weeks. That's when independence kicks in, and she won't be as needy. The other two are already doing their own thing, chilling with the senior cats and the dogs, and only want us for tiny portions of the day. At the new house, the cats have their own entire room, equipped with brand new furniture and scratchers and other assorted cat goodies. 

The kitten is picky about what she will eat, how she will drink her milk, and insists on sleeping in the bouncy chair. Thank goodness the cover comes off and is washable.


----------



## OneWithTwo (Oct 17, 2006)

So I was apart of the TTC one thread earlier this year and after disappointment, I disappeared.
I stopped trying and monitoring everything and now I am pregnant! 
I am only 5w pregnant. I've already seen my perinatologist and had an ultrasound. Blood draws also.

I'm anemic: need iron, prescribed 4mg of folic acid too.
Instead of testing my HCG, he tested my progesterone levels.
They called today and said they want me to start 200mg *2 a day of progesterone. They said my level was 4 and it should be 22+.
I tried googling to understand, but am more confused. Has anyone been prescribed progesterone? What are normal levels? If my level is a 4, does that mean it's close to non viable?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

OneWithTwo said:


> So I was apart of the TTC one thread earlier this year and after disappointment, I disappeared.
> I stopped trying and monitoring everything and now I am pregnant!
> I am only 5w pregnant. I've already seen my perinatologist and had an ultrasound. Blood draws also.
> 
> ...


Gosh. I really don't know anything about it. Those gals on the TTC group seemed to know it all! I know there used to be a list floating around that had ranges. I was prescribed progesterone but I never actually was told my exact levels. I think they were lower end of normal. Did dr give u a range? Sorry it's stressful. Do you have a history of MC? I truly hope all is well with your lil babe.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Omg. I don't remember feeling so rdy to be done with pregnancy last time. I am so exhausted. Started work again. I'll be 34 weeks Saturday. The thought of 6 whole weeks left is making me freak. It seems like forever. Especially with all these not pregnant ppl telling me it's soon. Easy for them to say. Exhaustion+no sleep+back pain+Heartburn+never having a break+back to stressful work= anxious, impatient me!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

OneWithTwo said:


> So I was apart of the TTC one thread earlier this year and after disappointment, I disappeared.
> I stopped trying and monitoring everything and now I am pregnant!
> I am only 5w pregnant. I've already seen my perinatologist and had an ultrasound. Blood draws also.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the thread! I was on 200 mg of progesterone (vaginally) for the first trimester because of my history of miscarriage, but to be honest, my level was never checked--not with this pregnancy or any of my nonviable pregnancies, so I don't know what is normal. I know that low progesterone can be associated with miscarriage, but it is unknown whether low progesterone causes miscarriage or whether it is a symptom of a nonviable pregnancy. In any case, it doesn't hurt to take it, and it might help to prevent miscarriage. I assume you will have a viability scan in a few weeks to let you know whether to continue taking it or not. In the meantime, HCG scores would be helpful. Good luck!


----------



## OneWithTwo (Oct 17, 2006)

nsmomtobe said:


> Welcome to the thread! I was on 200 mg of progesterone (vaginally) for the first trimester because of my history of miscarriage, but to be honest, my level was never checked--not with this pregnancy or any of my nonviable pregnancies, so I don't know what is normal. I know that low progesterone can be associated with miscarriage, but it is unknown whether low progesterone causes miscarriage or whether it is a symptom of a nonviable pregnancy. In any case, it doesn't hurt to take it, and it might help to prevent miscarriage. I assume you will have a viability scan in a few weeks to let you know whether to continue taking it or not. In the meantime, HCG scores would be helpful. Good luck!


I had seven miscarriages prior to my daughter in 2006 and one this spring they believe. I had my daughter in 06 and my son in 10, both 8 weeks premature.
They don't know why the multiple miscarriages, nor why two premature births.
I go back Sept 9 for viability check. Although I had some cramping, no bleeding. On Thursday I made them do a base HCG test, which was four thousand something I asked if it was an ok # and they were like yeah.
The nurse told me to go back in this upcoming Thursday, but it seems so far off.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

OneWithTwo said:


> I had seven miscarriages prior to my daughter in 2006 and one this spring they believe. I had my daughter in 06 and my son in 10, both 8 weeks premature.
> They don't know why the multiple miscarriages, nor why two premature births.
> I go back Sept 9 for viability check. Although I had some cramping, no bleeding. On Thursday I made them do a base HCG test, which was four thousand something I asked if it was an ok # and they were like yeah.
> The nurse told me to go back in this upcoming Thursday, but it seems so far off.


I'm sorry for your losses. They don't know the reason for mine either. 4000+ seems like a good number for 5 weeks. Cramping is normal in early pregnancy.

AFM, I met my new doctor this week. She seemed nice, but scattered. She didn't stay still long enough to discuss everything I wanted. I asked if there was an alternative to the drink for the gestational diabetes test. She said, "Sadly, no." Then she said that if I couldn't keep it down, we would try testing fasting and after a meal, or monitor regularly, but that was a second choice because the drink is the gold standard. I just feel it is unnatural to overload my body like that to see how it reacts when it is not something that I would normally have to react to. But anyway, I have some thoughts about how to get through it. I will go next Monday because I have the day off of work.

We did a photo shoot today to finally share my pregnancy on Facebook, as well as revealing it's a boy. I will post 2 anonymous shots here.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> OneWithTwo said:
> 
> 
> > I had seven miscarriages prior to my daughter in 2006 and one this spring they believe. I had my daughter in 06 and my son in 10, both 8 weeks premature.
> ...


I was really reluctant to do the test and drink the drink (I didn't do it at all with my first) but I did it and it wasn't to bad. It honestly tasted like a melted orange Popsicle. Yea it was sweet but really seemed no sweeter than a Fanta or 7up. Plus I've eaten a few donuts too. Also sweet! Lol

Cuuuute pics! Congrats on boy #2!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

edubluv said:


> I was really reluctant to do the test and drink the drink (I didn't do it at all with my first) but I did it and it wasn't to bad. It honestly tasted like a melted orange Popsicle. Yea it was sweet but really seemed no sweeter than a Fanta or 7up. Plus I've eaten a few donuts too. Also sweet! Lol
> 
> Cuuuute pics! Congrats on boy #2!


Thanks!

I made a conscious effort to cut refined sugar out of my diet approximately a year ago. That means no donuts for me. I do eat fruit and I use honey and maple syrup as sweeteners. I do not drink pop, and I believe that the drink is fizzy, so that is going to be hard for me to deal with. I also don't like thinking about all the artificial ingredients in it. My SIL, who has a type I diabetes, says I do not have her sympathy. So I'll just have to suck it up.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

BTW, I have not lost any weight since cutting out sugar and processed foods. In fact, my new doctor told me that my pre-pregnancy BMI was 30, which classifies me as obese and therefore she said I should not gain any more weight with this pregnancy because I've already gained 15 lbs. She seemed to realize it was a ridiculous statement right after she said it and said, "Just do your best to keep your weight gain slow. Many people switch from pop to fruit juice during pregnancy, but fruit juice is also full of calories." I said, "I only drink water." She said, "That's good, but I don't have any other suggestions for you."


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> edubluv said:
> 
> 
> > I was really reluctant to do the test and drink the drink (I didn't do it at all with my first) but I did it and it wasn't to bad. It honestly tasted like a melted orange Popsicle. Yea it was sweet but really seemed no sweeter than a Fanta or 7up. Plus I've eaten a few donuts too. Also sweet! Lol
> ...





nsmomtobe said:


> BTW, I have not lost any weight since cutting out sugar and processed foods. In fact, my new doctor told me that my pre-pregnancy BMI was 30, which classifies me as obese and therefore she said I should not gain any more weight with this pregnancy because I've already gained 15 lbs. She seemed to realize it was a ridiculous statement right after she said it and said, "Just do your best to keep your weight gain slow. Many people switch from pop to fruit juice during pregnancy, but fruit juice is also full of calories." I said, "I only drink water." She said, "That's good, but I don't have any other suggestions for you."


I can see why you'd be reluctant if you done so well cutting out sweets! I really want to cut a lot of stuff from my diet. So hard. I don't drink soda either. This was an easy change for me when I discovered sparking water! Fruit juice has never appealed to me. Occasionally a small glass but that's it. I waste calories on terrible things like donuts or pumpkin spice lattes. Yea, not gaining any weight would be ridiculous! Sounds like you are doing the right things tho. Did you have GD with your first?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey ladies! I should be doing my test soon. I'm 24 almost 25 weeks. I think I have pregnancy carpel tunnel. My wrist started hurting today out of nowhere and it was very sudden. Then I remembered it can be another wonderful pregnancy side effect lol. 
Also for you ladies that still are breastfeeding @edubluv and @nsmomtobe.... I know we've talked about weaning vs not but DS 22 months told me he didn't want to nurse tonight. Ok this is coming from a nursingaholic lol. I'm in shock. I planned in having him fully weaned by his second bday in October but was dreading it. We are down to before nap and before bed but I know I have no milk. I was planning on cutting out before bed about a month before his bday and then finally before nap. But I'm hoping he is self weaning as that would be ideal.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Hey ladies! I should be doing my test soon. I'm 24 almost 25 weeks. I think I have pregnancy carpel tunnel. My wrist started hurting today out of nowhere and it was very sudden. Then I remembered it can be another wonderful pregnancy side effect lol.
> Also for you ladies that still are breastfeeding @edubluv and @nsmomtobe.... I know we've talked about weaning vs not but DS 22 months told me he didn't want to nurse tonight. Ok this is coming from a nursingaholic lol. I'm in shock. I planned in having him fully weaned by his second bday in October but was dreading it. We are down to before nap and before bed but I know I have no milk. I was planning on cutting out before bed about a month before his bday and then finally before nap. But I'm hoping he is self weaning as that would be ideal.


Hey there! so my DS weaned himself beginning of July. He was 31 months. He straight up told me there is no milk! Haha! Sooooo sad tho! He was an avid nurser too! It would have been way harder for me at 22 months. Your DS may be on a strike tho and might pick it back up. who knows? Are you ok with him being done now? I am curious if my DS will pick it back up once new babe is here in 6 weeks since it will only be 4 months since he quit. I'm fine with whatever he chooses. interested in what your guy does!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

edubluv said:


> Hey there! so my DS weaned himself beginning of July. He was 31 months. He straight up told me there is no milk! Haha! Sooooo sad tho! He was an avid nurser too! It would have been way harder for me at 22 months. Your DS may be on a strike tho and might pick it back up. who knows? Are you ok with him being done now? I am curious if my DS will pick it back up once new babe is here in 6 weeks since it will only be 4 months since he quit. I'm fine with whatever he chooses. interested in what your guy does!


No I want to wean! My goal was two, and I don't want to tandem feed. I also don't want to wait until December when the baby comes and be like , well sorry I can't feed you anymore it's for the baby now lol. That would just be mean! So we have been cutting back slowly all summer.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

edubluv said:


> I can see why you'd be reluctant if you done so well cutting out sweets! I really want to cut a lot of stuff from my diet. So hard. I don't drink soda either. This was an easy change for me when I discovered sparking water! Fruit juice has never appealed to me. Occasionally a small glass but that's it. I waste calories on terrible things like donuts or pumpkin spice lattes. Yea, not gaining any weight would be ridiculous! Sounds like you are doing the right things tho. Did you have GD with your first?


I did not have GD. I did fail the first screen though. I think I told you there is a screen here (does not require fasting, thankfully) and if you fail that, you have to do the fasting test with multiple blood draws. So I did both last time.



apeydef said:


> Hey ladies! I should be doing my test soon. I'm 24 almost 25 weeks. I think I have pregnancy carpel tunnel. My wrist started hurting today out of nowhere and it was very sudden. Then I remembered it can be another wonderful pregnancy side effect lol.
> Also for you ladies that still are breastfeeding @edubluv and @nsmomtobe.... I know we've talked about weaning vs not but DS 22 months told me he didn't want to nurse tonight. Ok this is coming from a nursingaholic lol. I'm in shock. I planned in having him fully weaned by his second bday in October but was dreading it. We are down to before nap and before bed but I know I have no milk. I was planning on cutting out before bed about a month before his bday and then finally before nap. But I'm hoping he is self weaning as that would be ideal.


My son thankfully self-weaned early in the pregnancy. When he he turned 4, I told him he could only nurse at bedtime. Then, when he found out that I was going to have another baby (after the 10 week ultrasound), he decided that he would leave the milk for the baby. He changed his mind days later and wanted to nurse again, but told me there was no milk left. So he has stopped, but he did ask (repeatedly, in the beginning) whether he could have some milk again after the new baby is born. I said he could try, but he would turn 5 after the baby was born and he has always said he would stop nursing when he was 5. I am willing to let him try once or twice, but I suspect he will have lost his latch. I may put some in a cup for him. But only until he turns 5. Then again, he hasn't asked about it lately so maybe he won't need it after all.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> edubluv said:
> 
> 
> > I can see why you'd be reluctant if you done so well cutting out sweets! I really want to cut a lot of stuff from my diet. So hard. I don't drink soda either. This was an easy change for me when I discovered sparking water! Fruit juice has never appealed to me. Occasionally a small glass but that's it. I waste calories on terrible things like donuts or pumpkin spice lattes. Yea, not gaining any weight would be ridiculous! Sounds like you are doing the right things tho. Did you have GD with your first?
> ...


I was thinking I would let DS nurse if he wants but I kinda doubt he will. I think giving him a cup of milk will happen though. I liked reading about your sons weaning journey. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> edubluv said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there! so my DS weaned himself beginning of July. He was 31 months. He straight up told me there is no milk! Haha! Sooooo sad tho! He was an avid nurser too! It would have been way harder for me at 22 months. Your DS may be on a strike tho and might pick it back up. who knows? Are you ok with him being done now? I am curious if my DS will pick it back up once new babe is here in 6 weeks since it will only be 4 months since he quit. I'm fine with whatever he chooses. interested in what your guy does!
> ...


I feel like since your DS wasn't forced to quit he will probably be ok with just being done and helping you with knew babe. I think the same for my son too. Maybe our milk disappearing during pregnancy is really a built in mechanism to get older childer to wean. ;-)


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

edubluv said:


> I feel like since your DS wasn't forced to quit he will probably be ok with just being done and helping you with knew babe. I think the same for my son too. Maybe our milk disappearing during pregnancy is really a built in mechanism to get older childer to wean. ;-)


I have thought that too about milk drying up.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I love the blue belly handprints!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

How is everyone?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm good!! How are you? I saw your post in the DDC already  
Things are slow on here lately.  @Kita4 @alivewithyou @innacircle ( who I thinks due very soon!) you better post something when you have that baby girl! @Harmony96
Haven't heard from you all lately!!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I stayed in my bed until noon today, the pain was just that unbearable. 

I was wondering how all the ladies are! I thought I was going to miss a lot during the move. 

My insurance is state, btw apey. They dictate everything at this point. I had Cigna prior to the forced switch, and would rather give them their yearly cost opposed to the state "freebie" program I get since I'm pregnant. I swear it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yea I guess that does make a difference. I know I have friends on state insurance and only certain Drs take it and our don't always have a choice uggg. Getting so close though!!  I'm getting excited. School has started for my oldest, she started 1st grade, so time will hopefully go by fast. I'm starting to get nervous about having a VBAC though. IDK why? My dr said the chance of rupture or anything is like 1% but I got pregnant only 17 months after my csection so I don't know if that effects anything. Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> I stayed in my bed until noon today, the pain was just that unbearable.
> 
> I was wondering how all the ladies are! I thought I was going to miss a lot during the move.
> 
> My insurance is state, btw apey. They dictate everything at this point. I had Cigna prior to the forced switch, and would rather give them their yearly cost opposed to the state "freebie" program I get since I'm pregnant. I swear it seemed like a good idea at the time.


What is the pain from?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Yea I guess that does make a difference. I know I have friends on state insurance and only certain Drs take it and our don't always have a choice uggg. Getting so close though!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm nervous about VBAC too. Not really rupture bc it is only 1% chance of it happening. I'm more worried about failing and having another c/s. The pain from that was pretty much unbearable for me and I didn't have a 2yo at the time. Recovery will suck so much if it happens again. My midwives say my chance for successful VBAC is 80% in their practice. I think that's good odds. Trying to be optimistic. 35 weeks here! Getting so close! I'm done with work Oct9th unless baby comes sooner. Wishing I would have been more active this pregnancy. I'm sure I'll pay for it.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

apeydef said:


> Yea I guess that does make a difference. I know I have friends on state insurance and only certain Drs take it and our don't always have a choice uggg. Getting so close though!!  I'm getting excited. School has started for my oldest, she started 1st grade, so time will hopefully go by fast. I'm starting to get nervous about having a VBAC though. IDK why? My dr said the chance of rupture or anything is like 1% but I got pregnant only 17 months after my csection so I don't know if that effects anything. Sorry for the ramble.


I got pregnant just four months after my c-section, AND it was a 25-week cut (instead of a 40-week cut) AND it was just a single-layer closure. I had so many things working against me but I was still able to have a successful VBAC. Hoping you can, too!

AFM - had my 28-week appointment on Wednesday. She asked what I had for breakfast and how long ago it was and then checked my sugar (instead of me doing the "controlled" orange drink). It was high-ish, 141. She said I could make an early-morning appointment to come in for a fasting draw and then drink the drink and then take a one-hour draw, OR I could take home a meter and keep a food log and check my sugars 7 times a day (fasting, and then one and two hours after each meal). Taking the meter home sounded like less of a hassle for me, so I chose to do that. A couple of my readings so far have been out of the ranges that she gave me, but only slightly out, so I don't know what's going to happen with them. And I have nearly an identical breakfast every day (maybe varied by an almond or a blueberry or two) and sometimes it is almost "neutral" to my body, and other times it really shows up. So I don't know. But today is my third day of checking, and I can say that I'm "feeling stabby" without it meaning that I want to hurt someone, lol. 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@apeydef: I'm still following along.  Been dealing with some digestive issues so pretty worn out and drained from that. I think between IBS and having my gallbladder out this pregnancy is just tipping the scale a little bit. Saw the baby a week ago and she is doing great. Found out she was a girl and I am super excited. Trying to plan a nursery in the midst of all the chaos that is my life right now lol.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Edubluv (can't tag on phone!) my pain is various things. The lower back is the Braxton hicks contractions. There's also the sciatic nerve issue. And the icing on the cake, my "minor" hernia which doesn't feel so minor anymore now that the belly has stretched. I'm learning to cope, even if it means several warm baths a day. 

@alivewithyou yay for a girl! Congrats!

@apeydef when your kids go off to school, is it heartbreaking for you? I've seen so many people crying this past week dropping off their little ones. Just wondering if it's beyond their control, or the fact that their little one is going "on their own" for a few hours a day.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Edubluv (can't tag on phone!) my pain is various things. The lower back is the Braxton hicks contractions. There's also the sciatic nerve issue. And the icing on the cake, my "minor" hernia which doesn't feel so minor anymore now that the belly has stretched. I'm learning to cope, even if it means several warm baths a day.
> 
> @alivewithyou yay for a girl! Congrats!
> 
> @apeydef when your kids go off to school, is it heartbreaking for you? I've seen so many people crying this past week dropping off their little ones. Just wondering if it's beyond their control, or the fact that their little one is going "on their own" for a few hours a day.


Yea it is just bc she's still so young. I cried bc I forgot to get a picture and by the time I went to get my phone out of my car and back to her class they had already started. So then I started crying and felt crappy all day lol I know people that can't wait for their kids to go back to school and I just don't understand it. Sad they can't wait to get rid if their kids.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Alive congrats on your girl!! Can't believe your that far along already!!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.


How are you lady?

I'm ok. Just soooo hot and I cannot wait for our Oregon fall weather. The heat just keeps hanging on! Ugh. My classroom is unbearable. I'm also trying to get sub plans ready as well as teach and meet students on my caseload! I'm busy!!! My DS is going to Outdoor School with my husband all next week. I've never been away from him that long and it's making me sad and nervous.

36 weeks on Saturday!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

edubluv said:


> maof1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is doing well.
> ...


How are you? Things are okay here. SO's granny fell the first of August and broke 3 ribs. Because of the pain meds she was put in the hospital because her sodium levels plummeted causing brain swelling. Her levels are stabilized now by taking sodium tablets 3 times a day. I sit with her every weekday to make sure she is okay and doesn't need anything. 
I am dealing with SPD... Let's just say it sucks! Haha. Constant pain. 
I feel ya on the heat though as I am in south GA. It stays hot and humid here. Lol. 
I'll be 26 weeks on Sunday!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

My braxton hicks are still kicking my butt. This morning we discovered we have an issue with the new home's hot water heater, so I can't even soak in the tub while they're happening. Also makes taking a bath in general bad because I don't have the tolerance for cold water. So that's todays big project.

My shower is about a week away. Seems like yesterday it was just getting planned. Time sneaks up on us without fail, haha. My (biological) sister has gone baby shopping crazy. It's all items we needed, thank goodness. And I'm still in the process of painting the nursery. Once that is completed, I am done! Just get to reorganize her clothes and furniture and that is it! I ran out of paint quickly, even with two coats of primer to cover the blue walls that were in her room so tomorrow it's off to Lowes for more. As you can see, my life has been boring since the big move.
@maof1 sorry to hear about your SO's grandmother. It's good she has you for company. What's SPD? I'm not familiar with that abbreviation.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

SPD is Symphisis Pubis Dysfunction. Basically where the two pubic bones meet there is cartilage. During pregnancy it is normal for it to stretch a little. However for those with SPD it stretches beyond the norm or completely ruptures in some cases. It is extremely painful. It even hurts to lift one leg to put pants on. Can't even roll over in bed without it causing severe pain. Flat out, it sucks!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> SPD is Symphisis Pubis Dysfunction. Basically where the two pubic bones meet there is cartilage. During pregnancy it is normal for it to stretch a little. However for those with SPD it stretches beyond the norm or completely ruptures in some cases. It is extremely painful. It even hurts to lift one leg to put pants on. Can't even roll over in bed without it causing severe pain. Flat out, it sucks!


Ugh. That sounds terrible. How'd you know you had it? I hurt in that area if I sit weird or too long. But it doesn't sound like what you are experiencing.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> My braxton hicks are still kicking my butt. This morning we discovered we have an issue with the new home's hot water heater, so I can't even soak in the tub while they're happening. Also makes taking a bath in general bad because I don't have the tolerance for cold water. So that's todays big project.
> 
> My shower is about a week away. Seems like yesterday it was just getting planned. Time sneaks up on us without fail, haha. My (biological) sister has gone baby shopping crazy. It's all items we needed, thank goodness. And I'm still in the process of painting the nursery. Once that is completed, I am done! Just get to reorganize her clothes and furniture and that is it! I ran out of paint quickly, even with two coats of primer to cover the blue walls that were in her room so tomorrow it's off to Lowes for more. As you can see, my life has been boring since the big move.
> @maof1 sorry to hear about your SO's grandmother. It's good she has you for company. What's SPD? I'm not familiar with that abbreviation.


Still haven't really understood what Braxton hicks are or feel like. My tummy gets "tight" sometimes but it doesn't really feel significant to me. What has been buggin is being short of breath a lot! Ugh

Sorry about your hot water situation. It's way too hot here right now so I've been taking two showers a day to not feel sweaty. Still like having warm water tho even if I'm rinsing off after a hot day. Hope it gets fixed soon!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

For me Braxton hicks feel like period cramps or contractions just not bad ones.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

edubluv said:


> Ugh. That sounds terrible. How'd you know you had it? I hurt in that area if I sit weird or too long. But it doesn't sound like what you are experiencing.


I've been in pain and felt like someone kicked me in the crotch with steel toe boots since I was 13weeks pregnant. At first I though it could just be round ligament pain but looked up my symptoms and found SPD. I asked my midwife about it and she confirmed it for me. The only thing, is that we don't know if mine is stretched beyond the norm or actually ruptured. Not risking my son to get an X-ray to verify which it is.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> edubluv said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh. That sounds terrible. How'd you know you had it? I hurt in that area if I sit weird or too long. But it doesn't sound like what you are experiencing.
> ...


Ouchers! No fun! Sorry you have to deal with that!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> For me Braxton hicks feel like period cramps or contractions just not bad ones.


I'm going to pay more attention. Heartburn and back pain seem worse than any contractions I may be having.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

maof1 said:


> SPD is Symphisis Pubis Dysfunction. Basically where the two pubic bones meet there is cartilage. During pregnancy it is normal for it to stretch a little. However for those with SPD it stretches beyond the norm or completely ruptures in some cases. It is extremely painful. It even hurts to lift one leg to put pants on. Can't even roll over in bed without it causing severe pain. Flat out, it sucks!


Yes, it does. I'm pretty sure I had it last time, but only late in the pregnancy. I'm so sorry you've had to suffer with it for so long. :hugs:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd rather deal with Braxton hicks and KILLER Heartburn than to deal with this pain. I know there's no such thing as tmi in this group but even DTD hurts unless it's 1 certain position. Lol! (That's the one part I find funny about it.) 
But on the plus side... My little Sage is getting big enough that if he kicks hard enough you can actually see it through all the fat on my stomach! Yay!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Braxton hicks for me feel like a tightening pain in my stomach, worse than menstrual cramps. They get so bad that my stomach is in pain, and like fire is rushing up my spine. I blew up two heating pads so tomorrow we are getting a heating blanket. Hoping it helps. 

@maof1 we can also see Maddy's kicks and punches. She's prepping herself position wise for delivery. Keeping her feet high and head low. Is your Sage doing that?


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

SPD sucks. So do Braxton hicks, though I just call them da*n contractions, 'cause they hurt like hell. The only thing that calms mine down is a magnesium supplement. And even them it's not a complete fix. 

As for the SPD, nothing freaking helps. My doc is trying to get my insurance to approve physical therapy, because at this point she's not sure how much longer I should be walking around. 
Big hugs to all you mamas going through pain


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

So I've been paying more attention and every time I have the I can't breath feeling my tummy gets real tight. I think that must be my version of BH. Also my hip pain is back in full force. Have had this since the beginning. Ugh. 

In other news my DS is leaving with his dad for a week. His finally not nursing so he gets to go to Outdoor School this year. My husband is an adult staff at a camp his bro runs. I am sad and freaking out. DS has never left me this long. I am grateful for the time to nest around the house after I get off work each day but boy, I'm going to miss him bad.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

So DS is fully weaned. That's a relief but sad too. 
I got Braxton hicks bad with my last pregnancy but not really at all
This time around. Although this pregnancy so far has been a lot better. My last pregnancy I had every stupid little pregnancy symptom you can have. My heartburn was so bad I had to take medicine everyday or I would start getting flu like symptoms. This time around a couple tums do the trick. The only major thing this time is my legs and varicose veins are really bad. I just attribute it to getting older, multiple pregnancies, and I also have a lot of stairs in this house. I'm climbing them all day long! 
@maof1 sorry you are so miserable.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> So DS is fully weaned. That's a relief but sad too.
> I got Braxton hicks bad with my last pregnancy but not really at all
> This time around. Although this pregnancy so far has been a lot better. My last pregnancy I had every stupid little pregnancy symptom you can have. My heartburn was so bad I had to take medicine everyday or I would start getting flu like symptoms. This time around a couple tums do the trick. The only major thing this time is my legs and varicose veins are really bad. I just attribute it to getting older, multiple pregnancies, and I also have a lot of stairs in this house. I'm climbing them all day long!
> @maof1 sorry you are so miserable.


I hear you on the sadness/ relief of a weaned babe. I didn't think it would happen that fast or it be that easy.

Dang. That sounds like killer heartburn. And I thought mine was bad! ;-)


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I think I'm overdue for an update. Last Monday I did the GD screen that I tried to get out of, and it wasn't as bad as I expected. For some reason, I remembered it being fizzy, but it wasn't. Maybe the formula has changed. Anyway, I had no trouble drinking it, although I felt a little sick while waiting and then even after I finished and had a snack. I came home and slept for 3 hours. I don't know if that was a sugar crash or if I was just really tired. I haven't heard the results of the test, so I'm hoping that's a good sign, but I will find out for sure at my next dr appt on the 25th.

As for the reason I may have been so tired, I was emotionally supporting a friend, who lost her baby at 17 weeks and delivered at almost 19 weeks. Heartbreaking. Even though I am much further along and everything is going well with this pregnancy, it just reinforces that I can't take my baby for granted. Ever.

In other news, I have been feeling achy and tired and just worn out. I find sitting uncomfortable because of the way my ribs seem to squish into my belly. I get tired out from walking and think "I'm only 26 weeks. Was I this tired out and uncomfortable when I was pregnant with DS?" and then I remember that I broke my ankle at 24 weeks with DS, so I wasn't walking at all at this point. Or working. It's like I'm in a whole new part of pregnancy that I've never experienced before.

And I wonder how BadWolf is doing after her injuries. Are you walking again?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@nsmomtobe I am walking again! Thanks for asking.  There's still sharp pains where the suspected crack is in the bone, but tolerable at this point. They said it will 9/10 shot heal naturally because it's most likely a clean crack. (I never got the scan to prove that theory because my baby takes priority). I feel the same pain you do while sitting and trying to get comfy. My first pregnancy I didn't notice that because I was working like a mad woman, and always active. Baths with lavender in them help a lot. If you don't like lavender, find an aromatherapy scent that works for you.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm glad it is healing naturally. I remember there was talk of doing surgery on mine, but then they didn't want to give me anesthesia, so the bone was reset by hand and I was in a cast for 6(?) weeks. Then I was supposed to be able to walk again within 2 weeks, but it was still very painful--I wasn't able to support the extra weight I was carrying--so I was not able to walk without support until 36 weeks.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Glad you ladies are feeling better. I have been officially booted out of SO's granny's house from sitting with her during the day. Sad for me but a great thing for her! So glad she is doing well enough to be able to be on her own again unless she wants to go to town. And then she will give me a call. 
I'm currently sitting in line waiting to get DS and my gas light is kicking on and off... Not cool considering I don't have any money to get gas until tomorrow midmorning sometime... 
Here's to praying I don't run out of gas sitting here or on the 10min drive home!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Had my last hospital required scan with their specialist today. I am fully cleared by both them and my OB for a vaginal delivery! Maddy has turned head down, ready to push herself out soon. Andddddd she weighs 3lbs 1oz. The specialist gave me a "bonus" 3d scan. I have some photos of Maddy's face as she is smiling, yawning, sucking a finger, and covering her face. Hubby teared up. And she had hiccups during the ultrasound! 

Now I just need to get through Thursday. I have my regular appointment, we bring the dogs to the vet, and then I get to rest. My Rose gets spayed plus her shots, and her brother gets his yearly shots as well. My babies are growing up, and before I know it the kittens will be getting spayed and growing independent of me.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

How is everyone?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Just moved this week, finally. The "big" move where we had some help was on Saturday, but I wasn't fully packed (no energy or motivation or help and it was hard w/ the kids all over the place) so I've spent the last four days in a row over at the old place packing up some straggling things, about three hours a day, and then today I did a ton of cleaning of the old place as well. NOW I can finally unpack here. Tomorrow. After I get some rest. Here's a few pics of the new place.

Couple pics of the new house. Pardon my packing mess.

Backyard. (You can see my DD in pink way in the distance, and our riding lawn mower, for size perspective of how huge it is.) 









Master BR with a little peek of the master bath. Yes, that's a garden tub, and it's HUGE and will potentially be very nice for birthing this baby. 









Dining room and kitchen.









Living room.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@harmony96 I just moved recently as well. The big final one until we one day decide more space is needed. I thought it would be stressful, but the stressful part was our old landlord. He's the past now. Love the photos so far!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice looking house, Harmony!

I had a good doctor appt yesterday. I passed my blood glucose screen and my iron level is good (although she said it wouldn't hurt to supplement). Nothing was said about my weight (but I am gaining more than 1 lb/week now). The heartbeat sounded good. I was worried because baby's movements seemed weaker than usual that morning, but they picked up strength in the afternoon. My BP was good, I measured on time, everything was good. I get to go back in 2 weeks now instead of 4.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

10 days til due date! Time has flown!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, that's amazing, edubluv! I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> Nice looking house, Harmony!
> 
> I had a good doctor appt yesterday. I passed my blood glucose screen and my iron level is good (although she said it wouldn't hurt to supplement). Nothing was said about my weight (but I am gaining more than 1 lb/week now). The heartbeat sounded good. I was worried because baby's movements seemed weaker than usual that morning, but they picked up strength in the afternoon. My BP was good, I measured on time, everything was good. I get to go back in 2 weeks now instead of 4.


Glad your appointment went well for you. I had an appointment on the 18th of September. Had to do my 2nd round of glucose testing. It came back slightly elevated so I ended up having to do the 3 hour test after a 12 hour fast... I can only assume no news is good news because I haven't heard anything about it. Have an appointment scheduled for the 8th. I did however get a call that I had low iron to the point I am now on the labetalol for high BP, my prenatals, and now iron 3 times a day... I hate taking pills but it's for the baby's health so I do it. 
I have the date my son will be here though. He will be born on the 16th of December. Have to have a scheduled section because of having had an emergency section with DS. 
Good luck all!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

@Harmony96 @badwolf092087 I has been the summer of preggers ladies moving! I moved to! It's nice to be happy and settled in a new place just before baby comes.
@maof1 They always tell me no news is good news! I'm sure the medications you're taking will be a benefit to baby. That is a benefit of a csection is just knowing when they will come. Congratts Mama!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

@Harmony96 @badwolf092087 I has been the summer of preggers ladies moving! I moved to! It's nice to be happy and settled in a new place just before baby comes.
@maof1 They always tell me no news is good news! I'm sure the medications you're taking will be a benefit to baby. That is a benefit of a csection is just knowing when they will come. Congratts Mama!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm literally copying and pasting this from my DDC post, fyi 

Had my appointment yestwrday. They ordered a bunch of tests and told me I need to come back in at noon today to see their specialist. He was going over a list of things that might be happening (in relation to my early "labor" pain, more mucus discharge, and a couple of things), and I just screamed wtf could that all mean for me? He said full bed rest again or "possible" preterm labor. I need to hit 34 weeks. I hope this guy is wrong. He's one of my back up dilivery doctors. So at this point, lots of praying going on. 

Yesterday would've been Connor's 5th birthday, so my husband and friends kept me as distracted as possible. At 10:48pm, I lit a candle on a cupcake for him as tradition. It was nice not to do that alone this year. 

We also finished the nursery last night, so that makes me happy. I just need to finish my paintings for it, and hubby has to get the bedding still and we are done 100%. It's an odd feeling what gets finished on such a sad day.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I should start posting in our DDC. I like that they have gone to a monthly chat thread.

I think I have started feeling Braxton Hicks contractions today. And at the same time I feel my uterus moving, I am feeling less movement that I would attribute to the baby. I'm doing a kick count, and I think I am okay, but the movements do not feel as strong. 

maof1, I'm sorry you had to do the round 2 glucose test. I had to do it last time. It's not fun. It must be nice to have a delivery date. 

badwolf, the cupcake for Connor sounds like a nice tradition. So are you on full bed rest now or was it a possibility? I'm trying to make sense of your doctor's comments.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

And after that, I ended up going to the Early Labour Assessment Unit after all. I got hooked to a monitor to measure baby's heart rate and any contractions I might be having (which was none while I was there). Everything was fine. They tested my urine for because a bladder infection can cause the feeling of contractions (plus, I was having difficulty peeing), but that turned out to be fine as well. So I'm home now and should go to bed.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> And after that, I ended up going to the Early Labour Assessment Unit after all. I got hooked to a monitor to measure baby's heart rate and any contractions I might be having (which was none while I was there). Everything was fine. They tested my urine for because a bladder infection can cause the feeling of contractions (plus, I was having difficulty peeing), but that turned out to be fine as well. So I'm home now and should go to bed.


Hope all is well. Sounds scary. How far along are you? How are you today?


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

edubluv said:


> Hope all is well. Sounds scary. How far along are you? How are you today?


30 weeks and tired. I did not sleep well last night. After I got home at midnight, DS coughed in my face most of the night, so now I'm getting another cold. But at least I know the baby is okay.

How are you doing, edubluv? You are almost there!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@nsmomtobe hope you're doing better now. 

I'm not officially on bed rest, thank God. Just the "take it easy" order. Everyone at my OB's practice sees my placenta as a threat, but the specialist my insurance forces us to see thinks it's not a threat. Blah.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> edubluv said:
> 
> 
> > Hope all is well. Sounds scary. How far along are you? How are you today?
> ...


Glad baby is good. No fun being scared and worried.

I'm ok. Completely exhausted. Not sleeping. Work is a lot of work. Due Saturday! But not getting induced or anything so who knows how long I'll still be preggo. My last day of work is this Thursday so I intend on resting all weekend and next week. Hope to throw in a pumpkin patch visit at some point too bc the rain is coming. It tends to not stop once it's here!

@badwolf hope all is well with you too. Your about a month away right?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just about. Though if the placenta doesn't move and my daughter doesn't cooperate, the talk is getting scary. Inducing, c section, all the things I don't want. So I'm just meditating and praying. While I'm going through all this emotional flip flop hell, a friend just had her third child and practically sneezed her out. Zero issues during her pregnancy, easy labor. I'm slightly jealous. Fingers are crossed that everything is smoothe sailing, and that my appointment next week brings positive placenta news.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Good Luck Edub! Praying for a smooth labor and delivery! 
I only have my date he will be here due to having no choice but a c-section. I totally understand the placenta fears though. I was told at 18weeks I have an anterior placenta. The problem is it may be right where they will have to cut for my section and I know how dangerous it is. Not too thrilled about it. Hoping I get to have another US soon as I only have 10 weeks left... Really need to get on it about getting diapers and wipes. I just have absolutely no energy for anything due to low iron/hemoglobin if I forget to take my iron... Which is most of the time.... Bah! Ok anyways.

Good luck ladies!!! Praying and sending good vibes everyone's way!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

My husband and I have to have a serious talk, and do more than consider inducing. Between the placenta, severity of pain I'm in, and my lack of sleeping, this pregnancy and my body aren't working together. I'm honestly not ready to think about this.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> My husband and I have to have a serious talk, and do more than consider inducing. Between the placenta, severity of pain I'm in, and my lack of sleeping, this pregnancy and my body aren't working together. I'm honestly not ready to think about this.


Boy do I know your pain right now... I had my checkup this morning and now I'm just freaking out even more. I've been dealing with SPD pains since I was 13 weeks... As the time has gone by they just recently started to slowly fade a tad. My appointment this morning was horrible! I wanted to just cry my eyes out. My lil guy is okay for now but even with my BP meds I am on my BP was still 135/88 this morning and I woke with a severe headache. I got told I am to do nothing but lay in bed all weekend and see if that doesn't help my BP issue along with my meds. The problem is I have to finish my nephew's birthday cake and my son's cupcakes for their bday party on Saturday. Asked my midwife if it was possible I go ahead and have a partial hysterectomy once my son is taken via section due to family history (mom had a 10cm cyst that was on one of her ovaries and has had abnormal Pap smear results) and got told no. That my insurance won't approve it because I'm not having any problems myself. So I can only have a tubal ligation done. :disappointed_relieved: So now I sit in the truck waiting on school to let out to pick up my DS who just turned 9 on Monday and take him home and at least get the 2nd layer of the cake done and crumb coated then make dinner... All with the headache I still have after taking Tylenol and sleeping for the last 3 1/2 hours..

Hope all of you other ladies are doing well.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hubby said if I feel it's best to induce, than he will agree with what I want. Pretty sure he's scared out of his mind, but this placenta issue was suppose to solve itself and it hasn't. I don't need issues giving birth, and I need my little girl to arrive safely.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Hubby said if I feel it's best to induce, than he will agree with what I want. Pretty sure he's scared out of his mind, but this placenta issue was suppose to solve itself and it hasn't. I don't need issues giving birth, and I need my little girl to arrive safely.


What's going on with your placenta? I have an anterior placenta which worries me bc of having to have a c-section. 
I don't blame you on doing whatever is needed to keep your baby safe. I am on bed rest because my BP meds are no longer working for my body.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

maof1 said:


> badwolf092087 said:
> 
> 
> > Hubby said if I feel it's best to induce, than he will agree with what I want. Pretty sure he's scared out of his mind, but this placenta issue was suppose to solve itself and it hasn't. I don't need issues giving birth, and I need my little girl to arrive safely.
> ...


My placenta is low "again," though I think the specialist misdiagnosed it as shifting back to normal a few weeks back. If I had delivered and my doctors didn't catch that, I could've bled out. Maddy's head is resting directly on it as of now, so it puts me in a scary position. Everyday hubby says he believes me in and I'll be okay, but my faith is misplaced at the moment.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Calista Josephia is here!!! Born on her due date, October 11th at 9:11pm She weighs 7.1lbs and is 20 inches long. Latched on immediately for mama's milk! This mama is over the moon with love and joy for the little girl!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations edub! I love her birth date and time combination - 10, 11, 9, 11. 

badwolf, hoping baby can stay baking and your placenta doesn't cause any interference. 

maof1, sorry you're on bedrest. 

AFM - still trucking along here. Baby is breech more often than not so I've been going to the chiropractor to try to get him turned. Next appointment is Tuesday so we'll see how he's lying then. I might be going to three-times-a-week visits instead of just two if he's still head down.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

maof1 said:


> What's going on with your placenta? I have an anterior placenta which worries me bc of having to have a c-section.
> I don't blame you on doing whatever is needed to keep your baby safe. I am on bed rest because my BP meds are no longer working for my body.


I so have an anterior placenta and the DR and ultrasound tech told me it poses no threat. Did your dr tell you something different?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

edubluv said:


> Calista Josephia is here!!! Born on her due date, October 11th at 9:11pm She weighs 7.1lbs and is 20 inches long. Latched on immediately for mama's milk! This mama is over the moon with love and joy for the little girl!


Congratulations! You're the first to give birth on our thread. So happy for you.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I just caught up
Since I haven't been on here much! 
Badwolf and maof1 sorry for all your worry and stress!
I'm 31 weeks Wednesday. Not much to report right now.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

edubluv said:


> Calista Josephia is here!!! Born on her due date, October 11th at 9:11pm She weighs 7.1lbs and is 20 inches long. Latched on immediately for mama's milk! This mama is over the moon with love and joy for the little girl!


Congratulations, edubluv! Wonderful news!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

apeydef said:


> maof1 said:
> 
> 
> > What's going on with your placenta? I have an anterior placenta which worries me bc of having to have a c-section.
> ...


My dr hasn't told me anything other than I have an anterior placenta. I just know that if it's low enough it can cause an issue with my c-section.

I have a follow up appointment tomorrow morning regarding my bed rest. I am pretty sure I will be stuck on bed rest due to the pre eclampsia symptoms I am having... Persistent/severe headache, swollen fingers and toes/feet/ankles... Gained 6lbs in 3 weeks which going by my weight gain the rest of my pregnancy was quite a lot in a little time... I just hope I can let little Sage bake longer than another 2 weeks! He's not due until December 21 but scheduled for December 16.

Congratulations Edub!!! Happy she was a healthy little one!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

maof1 said:


> My dr hasn't told me anything other than I have an anterior placenta. I just know that if it's low enough it can cause an issue with my c-section.
> 
> I have a follow up appointment tomorrow morning regarding my bed rest. I am pretty sure I will be stuck on bed rest due to the pre eclampsia symptoms I am having... Persistent/severe headache, swollen fingers and toes/feet/ankles... Gained 6lbs in 3 weeks which going by my weight gain the rest of my pregnancy was quite a lot in a little time... I just hope I can let little Sage bake longer than another 2 weeks! He's not due until December 21 but scheduled for December 16.
> 
> Congratulations Edub!!! Happy she was a healthy little one!


I wouldn't worry! There's a chance I could have a csection. My last birth was a csection but I'm trying fir a VBAC this time, and I wasn't told that the anterior placenta could interfere.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

edubluv said:


> Calista Josephia is here!!! Born on her due date, October 11th at 9:11pm She weighs 7.1lbs and is 20 inches long. Latched on immediately for mama's milk! This mama is over the moon with love and joy for the little girl!


Congrats! So happy for you.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the support, ladies. We discovered that I had placenta issues that went unnoticed 5 years ago thanks to a crappy doctor. But we cannot legally bring this up. It wasn't really a discovery. Just a realization while going through Connor's baby box. I never read any of the papers the hospital have us, hubby started and noticed the blood transfusion and remembered me bleeding out. And they noted "ruptured placenta" which we found odd because it was never communicated to us. This is why I don't trust the hospital we are being forced to deliver at. We got a private practice OB to avoid being there, but insurance is dictating where we have to deliver which makes me very emotional. Probably the hormones. 

My daughter is still pushing down extremely hard. I felt like I needed to pee all night but nothing. I'm kind of hoping for an early bloody show to avoid being induced at this point. If not, I'm hoping the insurance doesn't find a reason to deny this. 

Our neighbor saw me getting the paper yesterday and asked how many months I am. I told her over 8 and she said I'm not eating enough because I'm not big enough. When I explained that was from far the case, she delivered me a lecture that I didn't want on a Sunday morning. She ended it with the assumption that I'll probably end up with a cesarean, and I blew her off. Nosey old bitty.


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your stress @maof1, @badwolf092087, and @nsmomtobe

Congrats @edubluv


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hubby had a talk with his mom last night after work, and it looks like she won't be involved in Madison's life. She doesn't think he should be having kids because of his career and life choices. That in turn made him decide that she isn't allowed near Maddy until she comes to her senses. Knowing this woman as long as I have, that won't happen any time soon.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Badwolf, sorry you are having such crap from your neighbor and MIL. The neighbor was just flat out rude and as for your MIL, it's her son and your life not hers and if she can't respect that then it is her loss. 

AFM, I am OFF BED REST!!! Yay! was told to still take it easy though. We upped my BP med dosage, upped my water intake, and I can't bake anymore for orders but can for leisure... I just have to be careful. Glad to know that I can get out of bed finally! My midwife is having me do another 24hr urine collection just to verify there is no protein in my urine to rule out pre eclampsia. I have a feeling I will end up with it in the long run but for now baby and I are good. Sage is TONS more active since I really upped my water intake too. That makes me happy because I hadn't been able to feel him much before. Oh and I have my final ultrasound on the 27th in the morning. 

Tina how are you doing??


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm already on weekly visits! How did that happen? My MW checked her apprentice's phone today to get my gestation and it incorrectly had me at almost 36 weeks, so she was going to have me do the GBS swab today. 

DH passed his CDL driving test, yay. Just in time, too, b/c yesterday his work said they're restricting him to 40 hours until he gets his CDL (which he's been trying to do for a month and a half.)


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello everyone! I suppose it's time to check in on you all and give an update .

Been busy working and getting nursery ready. I swear we've changed baby boy's name like a million times. Good thing none of our family and friends know our ideas yet! We are waiting to officially name him until we see his sweet little face. So far the top runners are: Dallas Mitchell, Scottland Mitchell, Maverick Blaze, Hunter, or Carson.... it seems like my husband comes up with a new one every day though, haha.

Baby and I are doing well. We are at 28 weeks. Passed my glucose test- wasn't as nasty as I thought it was going to be. Did end up on the floor when they drew my blood and gave me my TDAP and Flu shots though.... oops. Too much in one appointment I guess. The nurse thanked me for making her day exciting though- ha! Baby boy is moving a ton and kicking a lot! We can't wait to meet him.

The nursery is woodland animals/foxed themed. I am making his bedding- it's grey with white birch trees and orange foxes. Super cute.

I've been busy nannying a toddler with Down Syndrome M-F... 8-5... so my days are packed!

I'm trying to get the dogs used to "baby things" being around. We'll see how they do when he arrives. Luckily they are snow dogs and can be booted out in the snow if they freak out when he comes this New Years.

Congrats on the little girl @alivewithyou that's so exciting! Any names yet?
Sorry you are having pains @badwolf092087 ...soon your little princess will be here!
Congrats on your little peanut @edubluv !!! Love the name. Post a pic!
Soon your babe will be here @Harmony96 ! 
Glad you are off bedrest @maof1

Can't believe everyone is so far along already. This is getting so exciting!!!

*ETA: I have also been having crazy Braxton Hicks, leg cramps and some minor Round Ligament pains. My nausea comes back some days. I have also had a few lovely vaginal infections. Gotta love those b*tches. NOT. Besides those.... no back pain (yet).


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for asking about me @maof1. Still trying- this will be our 3rd IUI attempt. Today is CD 10. Tomorrow, I start taking ovulation tests so I expect we will be doing an insemination next week. Yippee! Time is moving so slowly right now.

I always stop by here every so often to keep tabs on everyone! Miss you guys.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

tinytina said:


> Thanks for asking about me @maof1. Still trying- this will be our 3rd IUI attempt. Today is CD 10. Tomorrow, I start taking ovulation tests so I expect we will be doing an insemination next week. Yippee! Time is moving so slowly right now.
> 
> I always stop by here every so often to keep tabs on everyone! Miss you guys.


Hope you get your baby this month!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey everyone. just wanted to let you know I have been following along.. just finding it difficult to keep up with all the threads.

Congrats @edubluv!

Keeping on eye on you @badwolf092087: hopefully your little girl can stay cooking as long as possible and doesn't put you at too much risk. Do you have an idea of timeline? Oh and sorry if this is an ignorant question.. but you talked about possibly inducing. Wouldn't it still be risky to induce and have a vaginal birth with the position of your placenta?
@maof1: I also have an anterior placenta and my doctor didn't seem concerned at all. Mine is along the top though so maybe that's why.
@tinytina: good to see you and i hope that everything goes well and you get your sticky baby soon.
@Kita4: Hi! Sounds like everything is going well for you despite some of the typical pregnancy annoyances.  We have picked out the name Charlie Rae for our little girl and our super excited. Mostly just enjoying my own pregnancy woes: back pain, aches, heartburn, stomach issues, etc but we are loving being able to feel her kicks all the time now.
@Harmony96: can't believe how far you are already! 
@apeydef: Hi! 31 weeks already? wow. I really need to check into this thread more often.. i feel so behind on everyone.

hi @nsmomtobe: sounds like you are also getting close.

AFM: I am doing pretty good. Finally starting to get a rounder belly, feeling little kicks and jabs constantly, and just trying not to get overwhelmed with what feels like a massive to do list before baby gets here. Started on her nursery already, starting to look into hypnobirthing and other birthing classes, and working on our registry. That's about it other than trying to take care of myself.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi alivewithyou! Good to hear from you. You too Kita.

Yes only 9 more weeks for me. I'm panicking on how I'm going to manage 3 kids lol but getting excited to have a newborn around here again


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok. I have to do a ME post for now... I am driving 4 hours south tomorrow to attend my cousin's wedding... I am so flipping nervous about driving there tomorrow. It's not like I haven't driven down there a gazillion times before but this time I will be 1 day shy of 31 weeks pregnant. Please tell me I am not crazy and this is completely normal! I'm so worried that something is going to happen. It's just me and my 9 yr old DS going as my SO has a football game to attend for his 4 kids. Ahh! I'm freaking out here!


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the love/support @apeydef and @alivewithyou

But unfortunately I am going to be out of the game for alittle bit again....argh.... The frustration level has risen 100% here right now. The results are in from my new blood work and come to find out I was never vaccinated for chicken pox. This is a 2 part vaccination (my research online shows that they are given 6 weeks apart) and than you need to wait 4 weeks after the 2nd shot to start our next round of fertility treatments. We did manage to track down a nurse that can give me the first shot on Tuesday morning so that we can get this show on the road.

I cannot believe it. We were so close to our 3rd IUI attempt (less than a week) and now we are talking a minimum of 10 weeks so pretty much the New Year before we can try again.

I went through a wide range of emotions yesterday. I was so positive this was our month and now we cannot even try.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

tinytina said:


> Thanks for the love/support @apeydef and @alivewithyou
> 
> But unfortunately I am going to be out of the game for alittle bit again....argh.... The frustration level has risen 100% here right now. The results are in from my new blood work and come to find out I was never vaccinated for chicken pox. This is a 2 part vaccination (my research online shows that they are given 6 weeks apart) and than you need to wait 4 weeks after the 2nd shot to start our next round of fertility treatments. We did manage to track down a nurse that can give me the first shot on Tuesday morning so that we can get this show on the road.
> 
> ...


They won't let you get IUI without the vaccination? You have never had chicken pox?


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

No I have never had chicken pox @apeydef and no the clinic will not do the insemination without these vaccines.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

tinytina said:


> No I have never had chicken pox @apeydef and no the clinic will not do the insemination without these vaccines.


Well I'm sorry that really stinks!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear, @tinytina


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Since my husband is now petrified and throwing himself deeper into his job, I get to deal with my mental anguish solo. Yes, I have family around but I don't like opening up to them. They smother me when I do. 

Every one of them has had easy births, little to no complications, and never went on bed rest. They didn't have placenta issues or a tear or bleed, their bodies handle their pregnancies as they should. And every time they tell me I have less then 6 weeks and I can handle this and I'm strong, I make them leave. I'm tired of hearing how 'strong' I am.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tina, what kind of blood test did they do? Was it a varicella titer, to see if you carry the antibodies?


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

I believe so @Harmony96


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Since my husband is now petrified and throwing himself deeper into his job, I get to deal with my mental anguish solo. Yes, I have family around but I don't like opening up to them. They smother me when I do.
> 
> Every one of them has had easy births, little to no complications, and never went on bed rest. They didn't have placenta issues or a tear or bleed, their bodies handle their pregnancies as they should. And every time they tell me I have less then 6 weeks and I can handle this and I'm strong, I make them leave. I'm tired of hearing how 'strong' I am.


@Badwolf, I get you on the being strong comments. It gets old fast. No one's pregnancy is the same so there is no telling what can or will happen. It quite frankly sucks and is scary. I have 8 weeks left myself and I'm terrified of being responsible for not just one life (my DS) but 2 lives! Ahh!!

I'll be praying for you Badwolf. You just be you and don't worry about anyone else.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words @maof1. How are you doing prepping for your delivery?
@tinytina I'm sorry you have to wait longer. I hope things turn around soon. I follow The One Thread to see how you're holding up. Any word from Rosie?


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Thank you for your kind words @maof1. How are you doing prepping for your delivery?


Things are going okay. All we really need now are diapers... It's the one thing I have been slacking on and I don't know why. Haha. We have only 1 pack of diapers and only 7w6d left until little Sage is here. I can't believe how fast it's gone by!

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Got my 1st vaccine done yesterday. Small bits of good news. 1. only 4 weeks until the 2nd vaccine is given then we wait 4 weeks before trying again. 2. this means we should hopefully be able to make the cycle in December.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to hop in and say that I'm thinking of all of you! I hope everyone's stresses settle down soon! Love and goods thoughts to you all :heartbeat :heartbeat


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Look what I made today! 









It's a postpartum belly wrap! I can't wait to use it for real. :


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice wrap, harmony!

I can't knit so I ordered from someone who does custom work. I'm so happy with it.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Nice wrap, harmony!
> 
> I can't knit so I ordered from someone who does custom work. I'm so happy with it.


Very cute!!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Harmony96, does the wrap help support your belly and back now?

I had a good doctor appointment today. Did not gain wait since my last appointment. Measuring perfectly for 33 weeks. Good heart rate (she didn't say what it was). I've been feeling lots of movement lately and it's mostly on the sides, so we think the baby is transverse again (he seemed to be head down last appointment). I hope he turns.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

NSmom, I have no idea. :lol It's not what that wrap is designed for, so I haven't even tried. The row of twisty-knots puts quite a bit of pressure on the front of the belly, though (when it's applied correctly and not loosely like I had it for the picture), so I imagine it wouldn't be that great of a pregnancy support. I *have*, however, taken just a regular baby-carrying wrap and used THAT to support my back and belly in past pregnancies, and it worked well. I tried it again this time, but I'd gone through a prenatal core rehabilitation program as well, and the combination of a stronger core AND the wrap made things TOO tight so I had to take the wrap off right away.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well ladies, I have hit that point where I am now required to see my OB/Midwife twice a week now... Joy of joys... They do this because I was overweight before I got pregnant and they want to make sure that little Sage is okay as well as I am okay. Had my 32 week ultrasound on Monday. He already weighs 4lb 9oz!!! What?!?! Oh and his head measures a week and 3 days ahead of schedule while his body measures 4 days ahead of schedule... Thank God I have to have another c-section!!!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is his profile. Lol! It didn't load for some reason.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> Congratulations edub! I love her birth date and time combination - 10, 11, 9, 11.
> 
> badwolf, hoping baby can stay baking and your placenta doesn't cause any interference.
> 
> ...


Thank you Harmony! We are lovin this lil girl!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Congratulations! You're the first to give birth on our thread. So happy for you.


Thanks lady! It was quite the adventure. Glad baby is here! Can't believe she actually came on her DD! Crazy!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> Congratulations, edubluv! Wonderful news!


Thank you!!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> My dr hasn't told me anything other than I have an anterior placenta. I just know that if it's low enough it can cause an issue with my c-section.
> 
> I have a follow up appointment tomorrow morning regarding my bed rest. I am pretty sure I will be stuck on bed rest due to the pre eclampsia symptoms I am having... Persistent/severe headache, swollen fingers and toes/feet/ankles... Gained 6lbs in 3 weeks which going by my weight gain the rest of my pregnancy was quite a lot in a little time... I just hope I can let little Sage bake longer than another 2 weeks! He's not due until December 21 but scheduled for December 16.
> 
> Congratulations Edub!!! Happy she was a healthy little one!


Thanks! Yes, very healthy mellow little baby!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

tinytina said:


> Sorry to hear about your stress @maof1, @badwolf092087, and @nsmomtobe
> 
> Congrats @edubluv


Thanks!!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Congrats! So happy for you.


Thanks lady!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Hubby had a talk with his mom last night after work, and it looks like she won't be involved in Madison's life. She doesn't think he should be having kids because of his career and life choices. That in turn made him decide that she isn't allowed near Maddy until she comes to her senses. Knowing this woman as long as I have, that won't happen any time soon.


Sorry about this. No fun.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Kita4 said:


> Hello everyone! I suppose it's time to check in on you all and give an update .
> 
> Been busy working and getting nursery ready. I swear we've changed baby boy's name like a million times. Good thing none of our family and friends know our ideas yet! We are waiting to officially name him until we see his sweet little face. So far the top runners are: Dallas Mitchell, Scottland Mitchell, Maverick Blaze, Hunter, or Carson.... it seems like my husband comes up with a new one every day though, haha.
> 
> ...


Sounds like things are going pretty well! Names are hard to narrow down. We had three others on the list and the one we settled on wasn't even on the list until a couple weeks before she was due, go figure! Thanks for the congrats. This babe is amazing!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

alivewithyou said:


> Hey everyone. just wanted to let you know I have been following along.. just finding it difficult to keep up with all the threads.
> 
> Congrats @edubluv!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the congrats! How far along are you? Sounds like you are doing all the fun baby prep! Enjoy the time!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

tinytina said:


> Thanks for the love/support @apeydef and @alivewithyou
> 
> But unfortunately I am going to be out of the game for alittle bit again....argh.... The frustration level has risen 100% here right now. The results are in from my new blood work and come to find out I was never vaccinated for chicken pox. This is a 2 part vaccination (my research online shows that they are given 6 weeks apart) and than you need to wait 4 weeks after the 2nd shot to start our next round of fertility treatments. We did manage to track down a nurse that can give me the first shot on Tuesday morning so that we can get this show on the road.
> 
> ...


Ugh! I am so sorry!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Since my husband is now petrified and throwing himself deeper into his job, I get to deal with my mental anguish solo. Yes, I have family around but I don't like opening up to them. They smother me when I do.
> 
> Every one of them has had easy births, little to no complications, and never went on bed rest. They didn't have placenta issues or a tear or bleed, their bodies handle their pregnancies as they should. And every time they tell me I have less then 6 weeks and I can handle this and I'm strong, I make them leave. I'm tired of hearing how 'strong' I am.


I have recently learned that no matter the family history of easy childbirth our personal experience will be different. I have decided I am never going to compare myself to anyone again. This is my story. You will have your own story.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> Things are going okay. All we really need now are diapers... It's the one thing I have been slacking on and I don't know why. Haha. We have only 1 pack of diapers and only 7w6d left until little Sage is here. I can't believe how fast it's gone by!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.


I didn't buy any either. My mom brought some to the hospital! Even tho my cloth are ready I am loving the 'sposies right now!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> Look what I made today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE LOVE LOVE this. Wish I would have know about such a cool thing. Do you have a link on how to wrap it? I'm think I might want to wrap myself is I get a cold with a cough bc the incision really hurts with jolts and shakes without some pressure.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok now that I officially blew up this thread I'll post a pic of sweet Calista! 

Hope you can see it! Had to make the quality low to upload it.

She is a dream baby! So mellow and sweet! Sleeps and eats really well. Love her. Thought I was done having babies after her but there is no way! I'll definitely need another, even if it means a 3rd surgery.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@edubluv: I'll be 24 weeks on Wednesday. and it is just flying by with the holidays coming up.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

edubluv said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this. Wish I would have know about such a cool thing. Do you have a link on how to wrap it? I'm think I might want to wrap myself is I get a cold with a cough bc the incision really hurts with jolts and shakes without some pressure.


Oh, yes, I remember that. And laughing and sneezing weren't fun, either.  I know with a vaginal birth, you could start wrapping the next day, but with a c-section, the links said to wait until your incision is healed, anywhere from two to four weeks, before wrapping. I don't have one specific link because I've read dozens of them, but if you search for "Bengkung belly binding" or "Bengkung belly wrap" on YouTube then you can get instructions for how to do it. The cloth to use would be any natural fiber, about 8 to 10 inches wide and 13 to 15 yards long. I pieced mine together with fabrics from my stash using a flat-felled seam.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

edubluv said:


> Ok now that I officially blew up this thread I'll post a pic of sweet Calista!
> 
> Hope you can see it! Had to make the quality low to upload it.
> 
> She is a dream baby! So mellow and sweet! Sleeps and eats really well. Love her. Thought I was done having babies after her but there is no way! I'll definitely need another, even if it means a 3rd surgery.


She's such a beauty! Congrats again.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

No inducing for me. Just sitting here bored in pain, contractions slowly getting closer. I'm currently sitting in the Starbucks a block aND a half from our old house waiting for at&t to open. They have an iPhone 6 on special order for me, which has been a pain in the butt to get. The store near my new house sold my special order, and put me at fault for not getting to them sooner. We are getting a $200 credit towards our bill to make up for all the hassle, which should've been non existant in the first place.

There were some ladies talking about Halloween and costumes for their little ones. Thought they were tasking about babies, so I joined in. Nope! Their dogs. Luckily, I am the dog owner who dressed her dogs up as well so I was able to brag as well. Their dogs are tiny, aka the size of my cats. Such an interesting morning so far.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Badwolf was is your Due date again? I know it's the end of November.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@apeydef November 29th. No one agrees on that date anymore, even though that's where my LMP puts me. But with the placenta moved and Maddy having no threats to her anymore, I can't be scheduled to be induced unti, week 39 passes. It's cool. I'll keep going to the hospital for every "false alarm" until my nanny hospital (new nickname for them) gives in.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh I Thought you didn't want them to induce you but they wanted to?! Or do I have it mixed up?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

alivewithyou said:


> @edubluv: I'll be 24 weeks on Wednesday. and it is just flying by with the holidays coming up.


Oh yes! Baby will be here before you know it!



Harmony96 said:


> Oh, yes, I remember that. And laughing and sneezing weren't fun, either.  I know with a vaginal birth, you could start wrapping the next day, but with a c-section, the links said to wait until your incision is healed, anywhere from two to four weeks, before wrapping. I don't have one specific link because I've read dozens of them, but if you search for "Bengkung belly binding" or "Bengkung belly wrap" on YouTube then you can get instructions for how to do it. The cloth to use would be any natural fiber, about 8 to 10 inches wide and 13 to 15 yards long. I pieced mine together with fabrics from my stash using a flat-felled seam.


Thanks for the info. Im looking it up!



badwolf092087 said:


> She's such a beauty! Congrats again.


Thanks! So in love!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Another birth. @dmariev had her baby at 36 weeks.


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Hope @dmariev and the baby are doing well!


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Did I scare everyone away?? Hope everyone has a great Monday! Reading along and supporting everyone still


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Baby's been mostly posterior for several weeks. I went to the chiropractor today for the first time in a couple of weeks. She did an activator adjustment on the left side of my pubic bone, with two "thumps." Immediately after the second thump, the lower ligament on my right side started hurting to the point that I could barely walk, and couldn't even squat down to get my keys off the floor of the adjustment area. I had to send 7yo DD there to pick them up for me. But before I even left the adjustment table, I felt quite a big rollover type movement down low, so maybe baby felt the space open up and got into a better position. Next appointment is tomorrow so we'll see. (I sat down in the front area for a few minutes and the initial ligament pain went away after a brief rest.)


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Glad your pain went away quickly. I still have pain in my lower back on the right side but that's due to a pinched nerve. Can't believe I only have 5 weeks left! Ahhh!!! Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Hope the adjustments work @Harmony96

Sorry to hear about your pinched nerve, feel better @maof1

Hope everyone else is doing well. Have a great Wednesday everyone!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I have TWO weeks left. Scary reality. I've had several false labor scares. My last one they told me I was having real contractions but they weren't close enough and I wasn't even dilated enough to be there. They offered me muscle relaxers, which I declined. 

I'm waiting for this to happen. I went into labor nearly 6 weeks early with Connor, and now my body just wants to keep Madison inside. I don't get it. The nursery has been ready for a while now, and the hospital bag has been packed. I'm anxious, nervous, losing patience. I see my Ob again tomorrow. Who knows what this weekly appointment will bring. Meanwhile, I shall continue to clean and binge watch anything on Netflix.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Thinking of you badwolf!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Hope everyone is doing well. Baby life is so amazing and worth it but boy it's hard work! Baby girl will most likely be getting a tongue and lip tie revision. I'm pretty sad but hopeful it will help our breastfeeding relationship. No major symptoms or problems but her lips are blistered and she spits up a lot. Even tho she's gaining weight I'm still most likely going to do it. She's actually "bit" me with her gums bc she can't stay properly latched. My biggest concern is once teeth come in and she's in the bad habit of using her gums to stay latched, that she will be biting the hell out of me. Luckily the best dr in our area is available to help her tomorrow!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Gabriel born 11/15 by emergency c-section. He was immediately transferred to a NICU an hour away and the OB on call for me released me after just under 48 hours so I could go be with him. Gabriel got released yesterday and we're both at home now. I'm recovering and Gabriel is learning how to nurse again after being supplemented with donor milk before my milk even came in.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats harmony! He is adorable.  what caused the emergency c-section? I am glad you are both doing well and at home now.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

He is so cute!! When was your due date again?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I just posted his birth story here. http://www.mothering.com/forum/166-...ncy-c-section-birth-gabriel.html#post18221290

apedef, he was ten days early. I was originally due 11/25. And a funny story about that - I was quite sure of my dates since I was charting, but the admitting doctor at the children's hospital was apparently almost adamant that "this is a 40+ week baby." lol.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Still pregnant over here. My doctor said its because I followed the do's and don'ts rules this time around instead of blowing them off like I did in pregnancy number one. Oops. Technically a week left. 

Congrats harmony!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

What a wierd comment from your Dr. Lol getting excited for you! I only have like 3 weeks.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> Gabriel born 11/15 by emergency c-section. He was immediately transferred to a NICU an hour away and the OB on call for me released me after just under 48 hours so I could go be with him. Gabriel got released yesterday and we're both at home now. I'm recovering and Gabriel is learning how to nurse again after being supplemented with donor milk before my milk even came in.


Well, hello, sweet baby! Congrats Harmony!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@apeydef my doctor and I have s good enough relationship where we can make jokes like that. It's the only nice thing about my appointments now.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Well that's good!!


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Harmony96 said:


> Gabriel born 11/15 by emergency c-section. He was immediately transferred to a NICU an hour away and the OB on call for me released me after just under 48 hours so I could go be with him. Gabriel got released yesterday and we're both at home now. I'm recovering and Gabriel is learning how to nurse again after being supplemented with donor milk before my milk even came in.


Oh how beautiful!!!!! He is so handsome!! Congratulations!


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

34 weeks and ready for him to get here safe and sound! We have a crib and a carseat so I feel a little more prepared even though he won't be in the crib for a while  it just calms me to know it's there. Baby boy is kicking and moving like crazy... I feel like I'm growing an Olympic Gymnast! 
Glad to see everyone's hanging in there! So glad you are doing well now Harmony and able to cuddle with Gabriel.... he looks like such a sweetie pie. Blessings.
badwolf you are so close!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Congrats Harmony!!! He's prescious! 

Badwolf, crossing my fingers for a quick delivery and healthy baby! 

Apey, I am right there with you! December 16 can't get here fast enough! Lol! My little boy Sage will be here then, if not before. These Braxton Hicks are no joke though. 

Oh! Btw, I had 2 friends deliver baby girls today! Both were at the same hospital! One at 1:23p Scarlett was born 5lb 13oz & 19.5" long. And Aiya (I-yuh) was born at 1:55p weighing 8lb 1oz and 20" long.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

My turkey baby in his turkey hat.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Harmony, the hat is so cute! Btw, is that a moby wrap?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

That's a woven wrap (not stretch), a Natibaby Ascend. It was designed for loss mamas. The repeating pattern is sort of a silhouette of a mama with a tear on her cheek, holding her baby up in the air, and the baby has butterfly wings. Natibaby is also making a rainbow version of this wrap which I HAD to have since I have two rainbow babies now (but didn't have any "true rainbow" wraps), so I scrambled around trying to see which of my other carriers I could part with to raise the funds for it. http://oldfashionedgirlmm.com/shop/preorders/natibaby-rainbow-ascend/ It's so beautiful.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Gabriel is gorgeous! I have been collecting rainbow-themed things as well for my rainbow baby.

I am finished working now and ready to switch into baby mode. I guess I have been in denial up to this point and have not really prepared, but I do have a bassinet set up beside my bed, a change table in my bedroom (with 80 disposable nb diapers), and I have sorted through DS's baby clothes and pulled out the 0-3 month stuff. I still need to get a car seat, which for some reason I have been unable to choose. If I had the baby today, I know that somebody (DH or my mother) would pick one up and bring it to the hospital and it would be fine.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

edubluv and harmony, your babies are incredibly gorgeous! Congratulations!! So happy to see.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Due today, not a single sign of labor. So I'm decorating the house instead. Tomorrow is hubby and I's wedding anniversary. Maybe she will interrupt us then.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. 

badwolf, with how our pregnancies went, I was SO SO sure that between the two of us, you'd be early and I'd be late. I hope you're staying comfortable enough. 

nsmom, yay for a teeny bit of nesting.  I expected to have at least another week before Gabriel came to finish unpacking, but it didn't work out that way. Now I'm finally starting to feel strong enough to want to do more than just rest in bed all day. First task is organizing my dressers (I have waaaaay too many clothes and things) then putting my books into the bookshelves, then we'll see where I'm at after that. 

AFM - I'm still trying to process this birth. It's really hard. I'm having to take things just an hour at a time right now because a day is too much to handle. Nights are really bad since there are several hours in a row where Gabriel will only "sleep" for about 10-15 minutes at a time, then wake up with uncomfortable gas (either burpy gas or bottom gas). Sucking will help him relieve the bottom gas, but only sucking on ME. He'll take a paci but only if everything else about him is comfortable. For the burps, he'll sometimes burp and sometimes not, and sometimes easily and sometimes not. 

I have another postpartum appt on Tuesday with my midwife. At my last one, she assured me that the way things ended up wasn't my fault, that I was doing everything right, but what if it WAS my fault? That thought keeps popping up into my head. Back when I got diagnosed with mild GD, she mentioned that sugar spikes could affect the placenta. What if I ate too many carbs in those last few weeks (Halloween candy here and there) and caused some sort of weakening? What if I could have prevented all of this? It hurts so much to think about these things but I don't know how to get those thoughts out of my head.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Get ladies, badwolf is in labor!! Say some prayers.


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Good luck badwolf! Glad to see so many babies being born here!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Yay badwolf!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> My turkey baby in his turkey hat.


Love all of this! ❤


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

jenjy said:


> edubluv and harmony, your babies are incredibly gorgeous! Congratulations!! So happy to see.


THank you so much! Calista is an amazing baby!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Best wishes Badwolf!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Prayers everything went well with Badwolf's labor.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hope all is well, Badwolf!… Did labor go okay?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any updates on Badwolf? Starting to worry..


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh yes, she's fine, sorry. Baby is fine too. It was just a really long labor! She's in my due date club and she posted on our Facebook page.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

There's a Facebook page?!? Where?


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay! Glad it went okay. And yes... what FB page??


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

So excited to see so many babies being born here! Gives me a lot of hope for the future. Congratulations everyone! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

The Facebook page is for people in the December 2014 due date club. @maof1 they shared the link over there if you want to look.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, ladies... Sage was scheduled to be delivered via C-Section on the 16th of December; however, he will be here Monday. I was diagnosed today with hypertension and pre eclampsia. Due to this I go to the hospital @ midnight Sunday night/Monday morning and he will be delivered via section on Monday morning sometime.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hoping for a smooth delivery for you, maof1.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Best wishes to you! How exciting!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I was hoping to tandem nurse this time since I always have oversupply problems, so my older baby could help out by taking the edge off engorgement. He weaned during the pregnancy. I tried a couple of times after the birth to see if he was interested again, but I was too weak to try to get him into a good position and he wasn't interested. I tried again today since I'm feeling much stronger, and he nursed for about ten minutes! Then he got sad when I took him off, and then stopped crying and started poking his finger into my bra and saying, "More?" lol. I nursed him again later in the evening, too. If I keep this up now, I'm going to have to work with him on his latch though because he's not very gentle and his teeth hurt me. And I probably won't ever nurse both of them at the same time again because both of them need my full attention, but I wanted to get the one picture.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> I was hoping to tandem nurse this time since I always have oversupply problems, so my older baby could help out by taking the edge off engorgement. He weaned during the pregnancy. I tried a couple of times after the birth to see if he was interested again, but I was too weak to try to get him into a good position and he wasn't interested. I tried again today since I'm feeling much stronger, and he nursed for about ten minutes! Then he got sad when I took him off, and then stopped crying and started poking his finger into my bra and saying, "More?" lol. I nursed him again later in the evening, too. If I keep this up now, I'm going to have to work with him on his latch though because he's not very gentle and his teeth hurt me. And I probably won't ever nurse both of them at the same time again because both of them need my full attention, but I wanted to get the one picture.


Love this. I think we'd get along well in real life! ;-) I was hoping to tandem too but my guy weaned during pregnancy and when milk came in I offered some to him and he's was like "eeeew!" Haha! But I did pump him a bottle and he loved it. His eyes rolled like they did when he was a baby. So sweet!


----------



## Verification (Nov 4, 2014)

Best wishes to you! How exciting! :grin:

iphone 6 tasche


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Tuesday December 2nd at 4:20pm, Madison Lesh was born. She weighs 6lbs 13oz, and is 19 1/2 inches long. I was in labor for 37 hours. My water had a rupture that we didn't catch at my prior appointment, so I was slowly leaking. Monday morning at about 3am, some water and blood gushed. When they discovered the rupture, they realized how low my fluid was. Things weren't progressing how they should have, so I was given cervidel (sp?) and we had to wait 12 hours. Then I was given pitocin and things sort of sped up. After 24 hours, I needed to give in to an epidural. The pitocin made my contractions less then a min apart but my cervix just wouldn't soften. Things slowed down and at one point my contractions went back to 10 min apart. Fast forward through some more pitocin and horrific contractions, and my cervix only dilated to 2.8cm. So they decided to give me a cesarian. While none of this was my labor plan, it was the safest way to get Madison here. Hubby has fallen in love for the second time in his life (his words), I'm undeniably in love, and she's a treasure. I'm so happy God has finally blessed us again.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations, BadWolf! Madison is gorgeous!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats mama! She is beautiful. Gives me hope that all this pain will be worth it in the end.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Tuesday December 2nd at 4:20pm, Madison Lesh was born. She weighs 6lbs 13oz, and is 19 1/2 inches long. I was in labor for 37 hours. My water had a rupture that we didn't catch at my prior appointment, so I was slowly leaking. Monday morning at about 3am, some water and blood gushed. When they discovered the rupture, they realized how low my fluid was. Things weren't progressing how they should have, so I was given cervidel (sp?) and we had to wait 12 hours. Then I was given pitocin and things sort of sped up. After 24 hours, I needed to give in to an epidural. The pitocin made my contractions less then a min apart but my cervix just wouldn't soften. Things slowed down and at one point my contractions went back to 10 min apart. Fast forward through some more pitocin and horrific contractions, and my cervix only dilated to 2.8cm. So they decided to give me a cesarian. While none of this was my labor plan, it was the safest way to get Madison here. Hubby has fallen in love for the second time in his life (his words), I'm undeniably in love, and she's a treasure. I'm so happy God has finally blessed us again.


Congrats! What a sweetheart!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations! She's beautiful.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yay!!! Congrats Badwolf! My little Sage will be here in less than 24hrs! Bah!!! I'm soooo ready for him to be here even if it means he's 2 weeks early! Stupid pre-eclampsia and hypertension!! But yay for a healthy baby boy!

Bad, she's gorgeous and love your colorful tatts too!


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Best wishes @maof1

Congrats @badwolf092087


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Good luck @maof1!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

He's here! Robert Sage Watson is here. 7:34am on 12/08/2014. 7lbs 20". He of course had to cause drama to start. Lol! I was scheduled to have a c-section but Sage had other plans. My water broke at 3:45am. Within 30 minutes I was having contractions. Due to my previous section they had to rush and get him out. But he is here and already being spoiled.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Congratulations maof1 !! What a love bug


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats @maof1


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations, maof1! I like the name Robert too. It is on my list, but I don't think DH approves.

AFM, I have been experiencing eggwhite discharge streaked with blood all day. It is not what I pictured for the mucous plug (which I thought would be white or yellow), but I think it is too thick to be amniotic fluid. Does it sound like something has started?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes, I think I had they with my last.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I've been thinking if you bc we are due in the same day!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> He's here! Robert Sage Watson is here. 7:34am on 12/08/2014. 7lbs 20". He of course had to cause drama to start. Lol! I was scheduled to have a c-section but Sage had other plans. My water broke at 3:45am. Within 30 minutes I was having contractions. Due to my previous section they had to rush and get him out. But he is here and already being spoiled.


yay! congrats mama! so did you have a c section or not?


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Congrats again Maof1  beautiful baby boy. So glad he is here safe and sound.

Just an update:I had my 36 week appointment today. Doc says I am dialated to 1cm, and slightly effaced. Baby is head down & has dropped to -2 station. Lots of braxton hicks, sharp vaginal pains, pressure and camping. This is our first baby.... I really dont know what to expect. She said it *may* happen in a couple weeks, and that he is around 6.5lbs. We also officially decided on his name today. He is Brooks Mitchell after my dad who had 4 girls and no boys (watch, we look at him and change it when we see him :]). I feel good... even though I feel crappy.... and exhausted.... and like a human punching bag (baby). Yay pregnancy

How is everyone else doing? Hope the new mommas are enjoying all the time with their babes. So happy for all of you


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@maof1: congrats! He is beautiful!
@Kita4: you are at the finish line, so excited for you.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm still here. Gabriel will be 4 weeks old on Saturday. We're having feeding issues. He has a mild tongue tie, but we're trying to do body work on him first before jumping into a revision. Here's a pic from a couple days ago.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Awwww so cute!!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> I'm still here. Gabriel will be 4 weeks old on Saturday. We're having feeding issues. He has a mild tongue tie, but we're trying to do body work on him first before jumping into a revision. Here's a pic from a couple days ago.


We did a revision at 6weeks. It was sad and hard to do but so worth it now. We have a pretty well renowned dr here that does an amazing job with a laser. It went very well and she is eating and gaining like a champ. Spit up and lip blisters are slowly diminishing. I was told noticeable change could take at least as long as how old she was when it was done. Good luck with figuring it out. I know it's hard.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Baby James Alexander was born at 3 this morning after a rushed labour. We are both feeling much better tonight. I can't figure out how to post pictures from my cell phone.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats @nsmomtobe!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Congratulations, he shares my birthday!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

apeydef said:


> Congratulations, he shares my birthday!


12/12 is a pretty cool birthday! A belated happy birthday to you!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> Baby James Alexander was born at 3 this morning after a rushed labour. We are both feeling much better tonight. I can't figure out how to post pictures from my cell phone.


Congrats!!! How exciting! That's my brothers name too! Love it!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

edubluv said:


> We did a revision at 6weeks. It was sad and hard to do but so worth it now. We have a pretty well renowned dr here that does an amazing job with a laser. It went very well and she is eating and gaining like a champ. Spit up and lip blisters are slowly diminishing. I was told noticeable change could take at least as long as how old she was when it was done. Good luck with figuring it out. I know it's hard.


My toddler had a revision when he was a few weeks old. We have a couple of laser providers who do them here, too (and are recommended by the tongue tie group on Facebook, etc.) so we went to one of those. I didn't see or feel as much improvement (either short term or long term) as I was "promised" would happen with the revision, so that's why I'm taking more of a wait and see approach this time.



nsmomtobe said:


> Baby James Alexander was born at 3 this morning after a rushed labour. We are both feeling much better tonight. I can't figure out how to post pictures from my cell phone.


Oh oh oh!!! Congratulations!!! Gabriel's middle name is James


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> Baby James Alexander was born at 3 this morning after a rushed labour. We are both feeling much better tonight. I can't figure out how to post pictures from my cell phone.


Yay!!! Congrats NSMom!! My first son is Joseph James. He goes by James.

As for the question about my Sage's birth. It was still a c-section. It was just done as an emergency even more so at that point because of the preeclampsia.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Congrats @nsmomtobe how exciting! 
Love seeing all the babies on here! Get's e so excited.

For the past 4/5 days I've had contractions for a few hours at night 10 minutes apart&#8230; no budging! Doc still thinks he will be early, and definitely here by New Years, but we will see. I go in again tomorrow and hopefully I will be dilated more. Hubby is getting so excited and is motived to redo our basement- love it! He even got really excited about packing his hospital bag haha. He has been pretty low key up until now. Today I think I'll work on making Christmas cookies to pass out to the neighbors. House is clean and bags are packed!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes my hubby never gets excited until the final weeks. He was making me do a bunch if stuff I was too lazy to do lol, like pack my bag.


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats @nsmomtobe!

Loving seeing all the babies being born here. Now there is a new group of ladies joining you here who are just beginning their journey through pregnancy!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow, decided to stalk and check in with some of my old TTC buddies and I see they are all popping right now! Congrats to all of you on your recent births!

For those of you moms that had been waiting on your rainbows for so long, I'm so happy for you. It's such a miracle and blessing!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

rosie2727 said:


> Wow, decided to stalk and check in with some of my old TTC buddies and I see they are all popping right now! Congrats to all of you on your recent births!
> 
> For those of you moms that had been waiting on your rainbows for so long, I'm so happy for you. It's such a miracle and blessing!


Hi Rosie!! I think about you all the time. How are you?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Awww, hi Rosie! LTNS.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

rosie2727 said:


> Wow, decided to stalk and check in with some of my old TTC buddies and I see they are all popping right now! Congrats to all of you on your recent births!
> 
> For those of you moms that had been waiting on your rainbows for so long, I'm so happy for you. It's such a miracle and blessing!


I hope you're doing well! Always wondering how you've been and miss your posts!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

rosie2727 said:


> Wow, decided to stalk and check in with some of my old TTC buddies and I see they are all popping right now! Congrats to all of you on your recent births!
> 
> For those of you moms that had been waiting on your rainbows for so long, I'm so happy for you. It's such a miracle and blessing!


Hi Rosie!


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all!! We are 38 weeks and some change.... hoping everyone is doing well!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I am finally able to post a picture...


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> I am finally able to post a picture...


Cute! Congrats mama!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats everyone! Hope everyone is doing well and are enjoying the holiday season!


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Such a lovie @nsmomtobe !

39 weeks tomorrow. Lots of prodromal labor the past two weeks, which is really sucky and discouraging. Appointment tomorrow- and really excited to see what Doc has to say!

Hope everyone had a great Christmas


----------



## clarwyn (Dec 4, 2011)

hey gals! I was a One Thread grad in August, but had a miscarriage at 10 wks and went offline for a while. I'm pregnant again (5 wks, EDD 9/3) and decided it was time to come back. nice to see some familiar names in this thread


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Congratulations!! Welcome.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

clarwyn said:


> hey gals! I was a One Thread grad in August, but had a miscarriage at 10 wks and went offline for a while. I'm pregnant again (5 wks, EDD 9/3) and decided it was time to come back. nice to see some familiar names in this thread


Yaaaaay!!! Congrats !!! How exciting!


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage but glad you are pregnant again @clarwyn


----------



## clarwyn (Dec 4, 2011)

is there another thread people are hanging out on? this one seems sorta dead.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

With the exception of two ladies, everyone had their babies that were on here so it hasn't been very active.


----------



## clarwyn (Dec 4, 2011)

gotcha. well hi, two remaining people


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm still here-ish.  (I'm one of the ones who's had their baby, though. lol.)


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome! 

Baby is here!! Brooks Mitchell was born 1/9/15 at 3:56am weighing 7lbs 14oz & 21.5 in long. Delivery wasn't too bad- 11 hrs…. although I did have an episiotomy which is really the only thing bothering me right now. Oh, and my boobs . Still learning to take care of them as my milk has come in. Mom and baby are doing great.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats @Kita4! He is so handsome. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## clarwyn (Dec 4, 2011)

just saw this, congrats Kita!!! he's beautiful!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Congrats Kita!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Kita is on Facebook


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats @Kita4


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Is anyone still around? Maybe someone should try a new thread for graduates of The One Thread!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm still here. I think everyone had their babies lol. Not sure about @alivewithyou but she was due in February I believe.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I had my little one February 13th. She was 7 lbs 6.5 oz and 18 inches long.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

She is gorgeous @alivewithyou!

Isn't anyone still pregnant? We are getting a few graduates on the One Thread!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Congrats alive!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey ladies! I was thinking of you all today! Happy Mother's Day!


----------

